#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 黃光天空 (4/6 Ch1:藍龍.14 )

## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
1

朝陽高升於清藍的高空，明亮的黃光照射著地表上的廣闊大陸，喚醒了城鎮與獸群，也讓山脈間的一座森林明亮起來，而在這座森林內，一位沉睡的龍人，跟著世界一同甦醒了。

森林中座落著一間純樸的木屋，內部簡單的擺放了木床櫥櫃等傢具，呈現著舒服而純樸的樣貌。
此時強勁的朝陽穿透窗戶，在木地板上映射，照亮了室內，也讓木床上一位沉睡的龍人，悄悄的睡醒了。


他從床上坐起，緩緩的舉起雙肢伸展身軀，讓藍白色的身軀直直的高挺，勉強張開睡眼惺忪的雙眼，
移動厚實的雙腳踏上了冰冷的木地板，搖晃的站起離開溫暖的床面，走向木屋的大門。

木門一經開啟，早晨寒冷的微風隨即迎面而來，吹拂著方才睡醒的身體，也讓身上唯一穿著的藍白短褲飄動。
他看著早晨充滿明亮晨光的森林，露出了微笑，慢慢關上滲入冷風的木門。

龍人走向放在一旁的水桶，身體半蹲捧起冷水，朝著臉潑去，用力的抹洗讓自己清醒
重新站起推開木門，跨步走向屋外，沿著木屋前的小徑走去，開始一天的生活。


在這座大陸上，有著眾多的獸群們各自棲息於廣大的地區，在各地建構由相同族群組成居民的城鎮，
甚至在天空中也有天空獸族的蹤跡，在大陸的上空生活著。

而在眾多的城鎮間，也不時有著於各地旅行的獸群，為大陸上的各個角落傳遞訊息，
偶爾也幫位於大陸中心的大城帶來偏遠地區的視野。

從幾年前開始，這一位龍人便在這座偏遠森林內平靜的生活著，極少與外面的世界接觸，
除偶爾至廣闊森林外的小鎮交換生活物資外，其餘的時間都待在森林內

但是，這一隻龍人卻是失憶的，除了維生技能與本名外，出生背景等一概無法回想，
就這樣每天單純的在森林中生活，連失憶本身都不曾發現。



在森林中穿越了小段的距離後，龍人到達了平日捕捉食材的小河。

他來到水邊，抬頭環視著對岸，樹木在冷風下搖動，讓細碎的風聲在樹林間回響，也讓內心也跟著舒暢
龍人轉頭，眼神看向河水中央的石堆，其中露出了一截異物。

隨著步伐跨出，他踏入了流動的淺水內，在冰冷的水流中跨步，往河流中央前進，
在水深及大腿時，龍人觸碰到了石堆本身，並攀著石堆繞到後方，看著放置在石堆中央的異物。

這是自己以竹子編織而成的特殊竹籃，藉由放置在河裏當作陷阱捕捉魚類，此時已有數條魚受困其中。
好奇的探頭檢查竹籃，他露出興奮的微笑，迅速將其背起回到河岸，途中還帶起不少水花。


簡單的早餐後，龍人再次漫步在森林內，尋找能夠充當燃料使用的乾柴，
冷風依舊在樹林內吹拂，樹木隨之搖動發出清脆的聲音。


忽然間，他抬起了頭，延長的脖子完全挺直，以銳利的眼神看向天空，
在高空中，出現另一隻獸人形態的白龍，翅膀全面張開高速通過森林上空，朝著山脈飛去。

看到少見的其他獸族，讓龍人的心情興奮了起來，他小心的放下手中的少數乾柴，
眼神跟隨著飛行中的白龍橫跨天空，手臂朝著天空揮舞。

但是，龍人忽然發現了異樣，白龍的飛行高度正隨著時間下降，有如失控的滑翔機一般，
完全無視於前方的山坡高速俯衝，
這種飛行方式讓他緊張了起來，眼神始終擔心的跟隨身影，最後消失在山脈的樹林裡

一聲巨響自遠處傳來，山脈上的樹林出現劇烈晃動

龍人隨即動身，全速朝著對方最後消失的方向跑去，身影飛快的通過森林。


當早晨的黃色晨光轉變為白色強光時，藍色龍人奔跑通過了古老的松木林，
在森林的空地前停下腳步，撐著膝蓋大口喘氣，讓過度奔跑的身體稍微停歇

休息了一陣子後，他抬頭看向了前方的空地。

一片森林中的草地在前方拓展開來，受到陽光照耀而顯得翠綠，伴隨著一棵佇立於草地中央的松樹，
但空地上卻有著一條裸露土壤的淺溝，將兩旁土壤全面翻起，一路延伸至中央，
四周的景象更有如大風破壞過一般，佈滿了殘枝落葉。

龍人震撼的環視混亂的環境，沿著土溝看去，眼神停在松樹底下

而在樹蔭下...正坐著一隻擁有翅膀的人形龍，
白色毛皮到處佈滿傷痕或被血跡染紅的痕跡，似乎曾經歷過一場激烈的戰鬥，
他昏厥的靠著樹，低垂的頭露出了背後殘破的翅膀


龍人小心的跨過混亂的地面，慢慢靠近來到松樹旁，蹲下觀察著虛弱的白龍
他的呼吸極為沉重，身體因體力耗盡而攤軟，對於外界更是毫無反應

藍龍盯著對方的身軀，猶豫著下一步行動...

忽然間，他輕輕的蹲下，由背部將白龍背起，拉住對方正流著血的手臂，讓軀體完全拉離地面，
隨即踏著快速的腳步，小心的踏過掉落的雜亂樹枝，越過森林，朝著木屋回返。


不久，龍人抱著虛弱的白龍回到木屋前，滲著血的傷口早已染紅龍人的雙手，
他謹慎的讓對方靠牆坐下，進入木屋內抽出一條長布，平鋪在溫暖的木地板上，
隨即將屋外負傷的軀體移入木屋內，平躺在乾淨的白布上

龍人繼續動作，抽出幾條布開始替對方清理傷口，
白色布條碰到傷口隨即染成鮮紅，但是他毫不在意的清理著，隨後自木櫃中取出繃帶，在他的身體上纏繞。

在一旁的繃帶幾近耗盡後，他重新站起，低頭看著受到繃帶纏繞的白色龍人，在心中祈禱對方可以度過傷勢，
龍人看著對方一陣子後，平靜的轉身推開木門，朝向方才丟棄木柴的位置走去。




---
早安，這部算是川崎在停筆一段是間後再開的首篇，可能有語氣不順冗字錯字等等的請跟我說...
這一篇算是有一定的背景設定在裡面，還有想法，希望各位喜歡owo

註(抱歉喔，現在暫時無法徵角，希望能先進入主劇情，請見諒。)

----------


## 仴小維仴

川崎 很好看喔owo
不過發現錯字了
第5段的深體是不是身體
期待下一篇owo

----------


## 奇比斯克

嗯~，會是什麼樣的一個故事呢??
真期待，話說這場景好像在哪看過
別獸寫的第一話好像都是從戰鬥後，故事才開始的
繼續加油唷OWO

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
2

當天空暗下後，白龍在溫暖的木屋中甦醒，身體充斥著重傷帶來的疼痛，讓他忍不住發出些許聲音。

他稍微轉頭，無力的觀察陌生的木屋，溫暖的環境大大減緩了心中的緊張。
勉強的移動包上繃帶的手爪，吃力的從躺姿坐起，看向被繃帶包紮的身體，
身體的毛已被乾淨的整理過了。

他單愣的望著木製傢俱，毫無印象為何自己會出現在這裡。


忽然，屋外傳來腳步聲，白龍驚嚇的看向木門，稍微震動了身後的翅膀。

藍色龍人推開大門，看向坐在木地板布條上，用緊張眼神回望的白色龍人，

他露出微笑，高興的說著「阿，你終於醒了! 等我一下」
龍人動身踏入屋內，拿起旁邊的木柴丟入火中，抓起角落木櫃上的木碗，另一手拿開火爐上的鐵鍋鍋蓋，
湯汁的香氣頓時充滿整間木屋。

白龍靜靜的看著藍龍忙碌的背影，虛弱的問出「你...救了我嗎?」

藍龍點頭回應，轉身將木碗盛裝的清湯遞到對方面前，臉上依然有著樸實的微笑

「受了傷的話，喝一些熱湯會好一點吧」

白龍緩慢的接過，眼神看著清澈溫暖的碗中，隨後拿起木碗啜飲起來。

「謝謝...」

「你從空中掉下來嚇了我一大跳，那時候怎麼了?」藍色龍人在對方身旁坐下，擔心的問著情況

白龍放下木碗，聲音依然虛弱的回答「這...昨天我的城鎮受到其他龍族襲擊，所以和其他龍出去反擊...
在互相攻擊的時候我被打中昏了過去，醒來後翅膀已經飛不動了...」

他轉頭看向傷痕累累的翅膀，慘烈的情況甚至連製造氣流都有問題。

「那時候正好飛過山脈，我看不到其他有獸的地方，所以乾脆墜落在森林裡面了...」
對方對著藍色龍人說完最後一句，繼續拿起木碗啜飲，屋內頓時剩下木炭燃燒的脆裂聲響。

「身體還有哪裡會痛嗎?」藍龍在白龍飲盡熱湯後，接過木碗問道，
他搖了搖頭，回應「沒有，謝謝，那個...你自己住在這裡嗎?」

藍色龍人點了點頭，「我住在這裡很長一段時間了，平常很少會有龍族出現在這裡的，
最近的城鎮也要走上一段距離，今天算是突然有訪客。」

「喔對了，我是川崎，你的名子是甚麼?」，「赫克勒，你知道這裡是哪裡嗎?」
「不太清楚耶，應該在大陸東側」，「這樣阿，你是從哪裡過來的?」

「哪裡...」川崎的笑容稍微退去，他首次發現自身的記憶中間少了一大塊，
他低下頭看著木地板，表情凝重的努力的回想自身過往，卻只能想起小時候。

「我不太記得來這座森林前的事情了...只有小時候的事情還稍微記得」
「...中間全忘了嗎?」「好像是，我不記得自己在森林生活前的記憶...那你呢，你是從哪裡來的?」

白龍指向屋頂「那...我是從天空的一座城鎮來的，在一座山脈旁邊，可能離這裡蠻遠的」，

「沒有聽過耶」，「畢竟我的城鎮在很高的地方，不會飛的話想要到要走很遠，很多獸都不知道.」
他拖著疲憊的眼神看向川崎，勉強露出小小的微笑

「不過我想，川崎說不定再想想，就能想起自己的過去吧」

「謝謝...你看起來蠻累的耶，要不要躺著休息?」「恩，好阿...」
赫克勒免強撐住雙手，小心的放下身體。

川崎將木碗放入一旁的籃子裡，問道「還有地方會痛嗎?」，
白龍搖頭，再次道謝後緩慢閉上了沉重的眼皮。

等待白龍入睡後，藍色龍人小心緩慢的站起，將火爐中的柴火稍微分散，隨即輕聲的拉開木門，
走入夜晚刮著冷風的森林。




隔天，晨光穿透窗戶進入木屋內，照耀到地板上，讓室內一片明亮，喚醒了沉睡中的白龍，

他睜開模糊的視野，勉強坐起，發現木屋內一片空蕩，川崎不在木屋內了，
白龍稍微檢查被繃帶覆蓋的身體，經過一夜的休息後已不再疼痛得無法移動。

赫克勒用力撐住身體，危險而搖晃的站起，虛弱的雙腿僅能勉強撐住身軀不至於倒下，

他扶著牆走到木門旁，緩慢的推開前門，森林內的涼風隨即灌進，吹動了他身後稍微復原的翅膀。

這時，位於木屋前的火堆旁的川崎隨即回頭說出「早安，等我一下喔」
白龍點頭回應，回到木屋內的床上坐下，留著木門開啟通風。


不久後，川崎帶著兩隻烤魚進入了屋內，途中拿起木櫃上的小背包

「這是烤魚，還有另外這個是先前忘在空地那裡的背包，我昨天晚上回去拿，可能是你的...」

赫克勒接過烤魚後隨即一口咬下，吞下魚肉，將烤魚擺到一旁檢查起小背包，
「我看看喔...地圖 指北針 火柴 瓶子...裂開了...」
他抬頭對著川崎說出「恩，這是我的，東西都還在，謝謝」，隨即抓起烤魚繼續啃著。


「赫克勒，你的城鎮的同伴會來找你嗎?」川崎在白龍安靜的吃著烤魚時問出

白龍放下手中的烤魚，嘆氣說出「大概吧，可是我不知道自己究竟飛了多遠，
而且現在的翅膀不太可能讓我飛上去找路...或許等翅膀恢復後，應該就能到高一點的地方看看了吧。」
他再度咬了一口烤魚，安靜的嚼著。

「...希望赫克勒可以早點恢復」川崎的臉上出現微笑，
赫克勒點頭回應，佈滿傷痕的臉也出現了微笑。


「當初是怎麼被攻擊的?」藍龍放下了烤魚，眼神不自覺得看向了破碎的翅膀。

白龍嘆了一口氣，回覆「那時候很亂，我們在前面阻擋的快要被滅了，對面那邊有幾個帶刀的黑龍，
砍傷好幾個同伴，很難反擊，當時有一隻想攻擊我，正好被我劃傷他持刀的那一隻手，變成跟他打鬥，
後來我正要把他打昏的時候，冒出另一隻黑龍飛過來，一拳打在胸口上，昏過去了。」

「我現在連城鎮那邊的狀況都不知道...」白龍低著頭，嘆了一口氣。

「可是以這樣的狀況回去太危險了，先在我這裡休息一陣子吧」
川崎看向赫克勒，，說出唯一能想到的話，內心混雜了擔心與複雜的情緒。

白龍回過頭，點了點頭。

---------------------------------------------------------------
抱歉，最近真的有點忙，搞到快兩個禮拜才弄出第三篇(我都寫好下一篇才貼上一篇，抱歉)

還是一樣第三篇又要請大家等等囉，謝謝

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
3.
幾天後，逐漸恢復的赫克勒跟隨川崎進入了森林中，讓身體重新適應，
兩隻龍在早晨的寒冷小道中散步著，撿起路上掉落的枯木樹枝做為火爐的燃料，


就在他們經過一處樹木稍微稀疏的小徑時，川崎抬起了頭靜靜的看著乾淨的天空，放慢了腳步，
「有時候我會在早上來這一帶，早上的天空很漂亮」他愉快的說出，繼續平靜的看著。


抱著木柴的赫克勒跟著抬頭，透過樹木間的細縫仰望，依舊橙黃的天空開始漸漸轉藍，
他的眼神由天空飄向了濃密的樹葉，發現樹枝的尖端正掛著一顆鮮紅色的果子。

「等一下，你看」白龍忽然停下腳步，舉起手指向格外明顯的果子，讓川崎跟著停下腳步

「好高喔....拿不到耶」

「我看看能不能弄下來...」赫克勒向上跳起，在空中揮舞手臂，但是距離數梢扔有一大段高度，
他繼續跳起，想要摘到高聳樹稍的果子，不知不覺開始在跳躍中拍動翅膀。


藍龍看著跳躍時揮動的翅膀，發現身體已經開始被小幅度的向上推動，同時皮模掃過空氣的聲音逐漸增大
他驚訝的說出「赫克勒，你的翅膀可以製造風了耶」

「真的嗎?」落地的白龍驚喜的看著翅膀，拍動了幾下，微弱的氣流從部分恢復的皮膜中扇出，
讓兩隻龍明顯感受到風的吹拂。


他再次跳起，在空中盡力的拍動翅膀，但是吹出的微弱的氣流僅能稍微推動全身，無法維持盤旋，
讓赫克勒在與果子差一些些距離前落地，爪指甚至已能勾到下方的樹葉


赫克勒忽然蹲下身，對著川崎說「退後一點喔」，隨即大幅張開翅膀，
川崎看著延展的翅膀向上抬起，林間透入的陽光照亮了包覆繃帶的皮膜 。

「等一下，你要...」在藍龍問完前，白龍使盡全力跳起，揮動翅膀，朝著上方爆發飛去，
一瞬間便摘走了樹稍的果子，但是強力的衝勁使得身體繼續向上，突破樹頂來到森林上空

白龍飛到了朝日照耀的樹林頂端，進入了充滿黃光的天空中，身體跟著映上了耀眼的黃光，
忽然驚訝的發現山谷之間座落著森林海的廣闊風景，

他不自覺的發出驚嘆聲，完全忘記自己還無法用翅膀飛行，
上升的速度逐漸慢下，赫克勒本能的連續拍動翅膀，隨即出現的刺痛立刻讓翅膀失去控制
赫克勒慌張的揮動四肢，使得身體提早墜落，從半空中落回森林內。

藍龍發現開始下墜，驚慌的跑到白龍下方，伸出雙爪想要接住白龍，
他在掉入樹林前最後一刻展開翅膀減速，隨即穿過樹葉間的縫隙，重重砸在川崎身上。

兩隻龍趴在地上哀嚎，壓在上方的赫克勒吃力從川崎身上爬開，伸爪拉起身體痠痛的藍龍，
「對不起...我忘記翅膀不能飛了，有受傷嗎...」白龍伸出抓著果子的右爪，外表依然光滑而完好

川崎揉著腰，忍痛笑說「沒關係...不過再休養一陣子就能飛起來了吧」
白龍鬆了一口氣點頭，伸出抓著果子的右爪「那...果子給你」

「喔謝謝，那先回去吧，這些木柴應該夠用了」藍龍接過果子，看了一眼手中抱著的木柴，
兩隻龍一起蒐集的木柴比以前多出許多。



他們起步折返，再度聊起自身的過往。

「赫克勒在戰鬥以前是做甚麼的?」「我想想喔...以前是在一個轉送貨物的地方幫忙，
就是在自己住的那一帶送貨之類的，因為住的城鎮旁邊旁邊有很多小城，用飛得很方便」
「所以赫克勒住的城鎮算是貨物的轉運站嗎?」

「恩...應該算，可是有別的，我想想看喔」

白龍朝著天空回想，兩隻龍繼續靜靜的走在小道上

「我自己住的地方很多礦石加工店，不過整個城鎮主要還是當做送貨和旅行的中繼站，
因為整座城都在浮天空上，用走得不太方便到，可是很多會飛的獸都會在這裡休息，
然後買些旅行要用的東西再離開，很多要送去大陸其他地方的東西也會經過這裡，很熱鬧

然後...旁邊底下的小鎮也很多，大部分都在農耕，不過某些城鎮會有特定的店聚集，像是用具製造
或木工，我還去過一個城鎮跟我那裡一樣加工礦石的，
這些小鎮也有很多獸會去，有時候我也會下去那邊幫忙，看要送信或有大活動，
或是要買些比較特別的東西也得下去買」

「感覺好大的地方喔...」

「這邊還好而已，幾年前有一次是跟著一群獸到其他地方幫忙，那裡...」

川崎專心聽著赫克勒訴說自身的家鄉，在不知不覺中已經來到木屋門口
藍龍上前拉開木門，讓白龍先進入，隨後獨自繞至木屋後方，放下手中的大把木柴

當他回到屋內時，白龍正朝著火爐丟入新的木柴，火爐上的一鍋蔬菜湯逐漸冒出香氣，

「好香阿，午餐吃這個吧」川崎在木屋內充滿蔬菜湯的香氣時拿出木碗分給白龍，

方才摘下的果子此時正在鐵鍋內浮浮沉沉，發出刺眼白光的太陽正位於木屋的正上方，
照亮了樹林，在地上灑下翠綠的光影，強烈的環境光透入了窗戶，將木屋照亮。




「赫克勒有看過礦石鍊出的水晶嗎?」川崎在白龍喝著熱湯時不經意的問出，
「喔，有阿，等一下喔」赫克勒放下木碗，從床邊的小櫃拿起自己的小背包，拿出裡面的一個棕色小布袋，

他從其中拿出一顆無色的透明水晶，在窗戶透入的光線下閃著光芒
「這個水晶是以前買的，那時候覺得很漂亮就買了，聽說他有特殊的能力...」

「可以看看嗎?」
「可以阿」

川崎接過水晶，擺在眼前仔細的觀察，水晶閃爍著光芒

「好漂亮的水晶，是甚麼樣的特殊能力呢?」藍龍將水晶遞回，重新拿起熱湯喝著
「不知道耶，我是後來才聽到的...」白龍將水晶收起，繼續喝著熱湯，


兩隻龍繼續談話著，太陽逐漸的從木屋正上方到達了西邊的天空，
午後溫暖的陽光從木屋中射入，森林中依然不實刮著微弱的涼風


兩隻龍收拾了食用後的餐具，再次離開木屋，沿著通往小河的小徑走去。

-----------------------------------------------------------------
各位抱歉，這陣子遇到期末考忙翻了，根本沒空寫，拖了好幾個星期
剛開始這邊的打鬥會稍微少一點，應該到第五章會開始有...
謝謝大家。
-

那麼，黃光天空的設定徵求稍後將會開始，位子可能會少一點，不好意思(鞠躬)
請暫時不要將設定發在這邊，稍後會開一個新的串，謝謝(再次鞠躬)

-
>小維
謝謝小維owo 錯字已經改掉了

>奇比
故事跟著劇情推進就會開始發展囉owo
謝謝

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
4.

金黃色的日光來到西邊，天空逐漸轉成深藍與火紅的晚霞，讓大陸的獸群開始了晚間的活動

這時，一群龍族自天空中高速飛過，從城鎮飛離進入森林的上空。

「這邊過去就沒有的城鎮了，到哪裡折返?」一隻位於飛行隊左翼的龍對著領頭大喊
「再繼續找，最後到算出來的位置就折返!」領頭的龍人回頭大喊

「算出來的位置?」右翼的某隻龍人疑惑的向旁邊詢問，另一隻龍在大風中回答
「他掉下去的時候是朝前面的方向過去，如果沒有吹強風應該會掉在那邊的山上...」

-

在此時的森林內，兩隻龍正沿著小徑返回木屋，懷中抱著裝滿魚的竹簍，準備開始今天的晚餐

「你先進去吧，我去拿一些木柴」藍龍與白龍來到木屋門前後，
川崎將竹簍遞給白龍，伸爪拉開木門讓赫克勒進入木屋，隨後漫步到屋子後方

他抱著木柴，在微風中平靜的仰望天空，最後的黃光從山壁後面消失，讓木屋透出的火光格外明顯

藍龍回頭，快步返回逐漸充滿烤魚香氣的木屋。


「這個給你」白龍自火爐中抽起烤魚與旁邊一碗湯遞給川崎，隨後抽起另一隻坐在木椅上啃著，
「赫克勒，你覺得今天這樣算接進康復了嗎?」川崎的藍色臉龐被火光照得火亮，他也開始啃起烤魚。

赫克勒喝下一口熱湯，輕輕點頭「大致上算接近完好，這幾天以來真的得謝謝你了」

「不會的，我來這裡之後一直沒有遇過其他獸，有時候有點無聊」川崎回以淺淺的微笑

兩隻龍繼續晚餐，白龍忽然開口「等我好了以後，川崎要不要到我住的地方看看?」
「可以阿」藍龍邊嚼著魚肉邊回答，喝一口湯沖下魚肉。

夕陽自山脈後方消失，讓天空由淺藍轉成深藍的夜空，而木屋僅剩火爐的火光稍微照亮。


「川崎，你看!」入夜後，白龍忽然將碗放下，指向窗外的夜空
藍龍趴到一旁觀察，月光照亮的夜空中出現了一群黑影，排成一列飛行


川崎推開木門，站在門口仰望，高空中的黑影群逐漸向木屋的上空前進，
赫克勒跟到一旁跟著仰頭，銳利的眼神緊盯空中。

飛行隊飛行龍族組成，六隻龍各自有著不同的顏色與角，身上背著旅行背包與大刀，些微傷痕

「是你的同伴嗎?」川崎緊張的轉頭問赫克勒，但是他安靜的走到廣場中央，仰頭盯著


就在兩隻龍擔心的時候，飛行隊裡首領旁的黑龍朝著地面大喊「赫克勒!」，讓白龍忽然出現熟悉感
「你不見讓我擔心好幾天，還好嗎?」黑龍朝下俯衝，降落到赫克勒面前慌張的問著

「我沒事，你們怎麼會跑來這裡?」「隊長用你最後掉下去的方向算出來的，找了一整天了...」

就在黑龍檢察著翅膀時，他忽然發現站在木屋門口看著飛行隊，腦袋一片空白的川崎，

「阿，川崎，別擔心，他們是我同伴」赫克勒對著川崎揮爪，雙爪放開抱著的黑龍，
藍龍慢慢的舉起爪，微笑揮了揮手回應，

白龍走近，牽起藍龍的手腕來到飛行隊的前方，互相介紹認識。


「好，小黑，霍斯，你們先留下來，我們回去調一艘滑行挺，明天再過來」一陣子後，
帶領飛行隊的首領看著黑龍與其旁邊的白龍，

兩隻龍點頭回應，來到川崎與赫克勒旁，面對著其他即將離開的龍群。

「這幾天謝謝你照顧赫克勒了，可惜現在的時間不多，明天再好好聊聊」首領握住川崎的雙爪道謝，

「不會」

短暫的見面後，首領帶著其餘四隻龍飛離森林，飛入夜空中， 返回自己的城鎮
四隻龍靜靜的站在地面看著其龍群遠離，微風持續吹襲著樹林，讓夜晚的森林增添了一些聲響

「你們要進來我的木屋嗎?」飛行龍隊從樹林後方消失後，川崎問著留下的灰龍與白龍，
「喔，謝謝」白龍跟著黑龍一同進入川崎的木屋，同時將身上的背包輕輕置於木地板上，

「好漂亮的屋子」黑龍一卸下背包，隨即開始觀察木屋內的擺設與家具，溫暖的爐火稍微加熱了冰冷的身體。
「謝謝」川崎走到火爐邊，將兩隻烤魚加熱，赫克勒站到兩隻龍旁邊，與重新見面的同伴聊起了天，
藍龍好奇的看著新遇見的訪客，坐到了一旁的床上旁聽，平時安靜的森林頓時充滿了熱鬧的談話聲，

「小黑，霍斯，這位是川崎，那時候掉在森林裡面，沒有他的話我就死定了」
「初次見面，我是霍斯」「我是黑山，叫我小黑就可以」「我是川崎」
霍斯微笑的看著川崎，小黑跟著與川崎的握爪，高興的自我介紹。

「這是剛才和赫克勒烤的烤魚，剛剛有吃過晚餐了嗎?」川崎將烤爐裡的烤魚拿起，遞給兩隻龍。


「現在城鎮那邊怎麼樣?還好嗎?」在談話一陣子後，赫克勒忽然問到「他們還有再來嗎?」
霍斯邊嚼著第二隻烤魚邊回答「解決了，現在他們有其他狀況要處理，全走了」

「可是整座城也毀了快一半，連轉送站和事務部都垮了，我們自己的地方還火災」黑龍跟著回覆，嘆了一口氣

赫克勒點頭，臉神依舊凝重，
「不過呢，好消息是現在那邊沒甚麼事了，重建很順利，工作站那邊已經能用了」
黑龍轉換語氣，讓龍人間的氣氛不再顯的僵硬。

在一旁收著木碗的川崎聽到了許多不曾聽過的地方，開始好奇的仔細聽著談話，尾巴跟著逐漸晃了起來



「好像蠻晚的了，你們今晚要睡哪裡?」在對話持續一段時間後，川崎看了一眼窗外的月亮，轉頭說著
明亮的月光從夜空中的正中央灑下，偶爾被雲遮蔽，此時的時間即將進入深夜。

「如果不介意的話，我們可以睡地板嗎? 」霍斯拿著自己的背包，放到床架旁空曠的木地板上，
黑山跟著找了木屋中較空曠的地方，將背包當作枕頭躺下，

「晚安囉」龍人互相道過晚安，森林中的木屋再次沉靜下來。
--------------------
拖好久這一章才能上傳=w= 其實是因為第五章完成之後這一章才能夠上傳
可是寒假進度緩慢(生活懶散)(=w=)所以搞到開學後才上傳.... 對不起 



-謝謝大家的報名喔，現在正在套用每一個募集到的角色進入劇情，最快可能第7章會開始出現owo/

。

----------


## 極風

文章真的好流暢
恭喜赫克勒的同伴找到他了
期待接下來的劇情
川崎加油

----------


## 狼王白牙

第一篇的起頭很有意思，失去記憶的川崎。住在食物豐富的黃光森林中。其中受傷的白龍墜落，有如失控的滑翔機這段。以川崎的觀點去描述的話，可能的Bug就是，這個世界已經存在飛行機械，而且川崎記得滑翔機這種東西，而且他還記得滑翔機失控的樣子。

漂浮在天空的城市，有許多礦石加工店。天空城底下的城鎮很多。。。為什麼礦石還要辛苦的搬運到天空上的城加工，冒者地面上農耕中的獸人及小鎮會被搬運礦石時及加工後不要的礦石砸到的風險。如果這天上的城是郵件及訊息轉運站則沒有問題。

我喜歡龍與水晶的故事。故事進度算是流暢，龍族飛行小隊有種神秘感，川崎大龍加油。 :3

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
5.
大陸由夜晚慢慢進入凌晨，天空出現了淡藍色的微光，地面染上一片深藍，大陸上的許多獸群依然在休眠著

但是，木屋中的藍色龍人早已離開床鋪，小心的抬腳踩過地板，跨過在木地板上沉睡的兩隻龍人，
蹲到熄滅的火爐前，

他回頭望了一眼沉睡中的龍人們，小心將火爐中的木柴用打火石點起，輕輕的對著火苗吹氣，
讓爐火穩定燃燒，接著放入數根粗厚的木柴，重新站起推開木門離開，

清晨的森林仍然佈上了少許的霧氣，寒冷的空氣吹拂著川崎的身軀，讓他稍稍顫抖，抬起了頭望向天空。


這一陣子以來忽然出現的龍族讓藍龍幾近無法反應，直到幾天前才對龍族的狀況與身分有了頭緒，
他深深的吐了一口氣，暫時放下疲累的心情，朝著河邊繼續前進，讓冷風將自己吹醒。

到達河岸後，川崎深深的伸了一個懶腰，跨步走進寒冷的水流裏，向著河中的石塊與竹簍前進，
他踩過河水來到中央，回頭望向森林後方的山峰，深藍色的瞳孔凝視著微光中的風景。

「好漂亮...」藍龍望著受天空渲染而呈現淡藍色的山頂，隨意的靠著岩石欣賞四周的風景，

可是，他模糊的憶起曾在哪裡看過這種畫面。

川崎重新站起，眼神緊盯著四周深藍的樹林，河面瀰漫著清晨的寒氣，微風吹拂讓樹林抖動著，
他觀察了一陣子，卻無法找出任何一點相同場景的線索，

河水繼續流過腳爪，川崎將頭轉開，甩頭忘卻模糊的記憶，望向竹簍內的漁獲，
將其背起後小心的跨步越過水流，沿著小徑返回木屋，開始處理旅行前的最後一餐。


天空逐漸由黯淡的深藍色轉為光亮的淺藍色，早晨的黃光灑到了山脈間的樹林上，整片森林一片黃亮，
此時黑山與霍斯離開了木屋到河邊梳洗，赫克勒正忙著將烤爐前的烤魚拿起

「川崎，你真的想一起離開媽? 城鎮那邊還在重建，大概會很亂」
白龍將烤魚擺上木碗，放到旁邊的木櫃上，語氣中透露著些微擔心

「現在很想到外面看看」藍龍微笑的回答，同時將散置在各處的的湯碗鐵鍋收進木櫃裡，
架子上的用具被收的整齊，木屋後的木柴也被重新堆置，準備經歷長時間的保存

赫克勒輕微點頭，深深的吐了氣息，握起一隻烤魚拿出門外，咬了一口，抬頭望向黃亮帶一點雲彩的天空，
川崎將木屋中的物品整理完畢，一同拿起烤魚來到木屋外，平靜的看著早晨的天空，進食。



「黑山，他們快到了，還有要帶的東西嗎?」「沒有其他的了」「川崎，你的東西都帶齊了嗎?」「恩」
清靜的早上逐漸度過，天空已經轉變為清澈的天藍色，耀眼的強光照上地面，讓森林與草地顯得格外翠綠

四隻龍人站在木屋前的草地上，站在一側的霍斯與黑山將背包背起，看著遠處逐漸靠進的小點，


此時森林上空出現一艘稍微殘破的木造飛行機，木板釘成的小船後方綁著一塊黃色礦石，
上方用綁上繩子的布塊與木架做出一個機翼，有如經過戰爭的洗禮般殘破，

昨晚飛行隊中的四隻龍人正站在飛行船裡，位於船後方的兩隻龍人攀在船邊，
高興的看著底下的森林與前方的木屋，隊長正站在操作飛船的灰龍旁邊指引著，

「這邊的廣場應該夠大...吧」川崎抬頭看了一眼飛行機，回頭看著木屋前被樹林環繞的草地，
語氣不太肯定的說著，

「不夠的話我們可以把你們拉上去」霍斯右手拉住黑山對著川崎與赫克勒說著，
「我們的翅膀很強的」黑山笑著附和

木造小飛船最後來到森林廣場的上方，船上的龍人從船邊跳出，拍著翅膀來到地面降落，

「你們還好嗎?」降落到地面後，白色龍人迅速的環視周遭的森林，與四隻龍打了招呼，
「都很好，這個廣場夠大嗎?」赫克勒輕快的回應，其他龍人仰望著逐漸下降的飛船，慢慢進入樹林之間。

船邊稍微擦過周遭的松樹，勉強降落在木屋前。

「剛好夠大，這樣就不用拉你們上去了」黑山對著川崎笑著說，向前踏步走向觸地的木船

兩隻龍人將背包丟上破舊的飛船，赫克勒跳上船後轉身，將爪伸向船外的藍色龍人，
「來吧」，川崎點頭，來到木船邊，伸手握住白龍的手臂，攀著船身的木板，奮力跳上船，

「都進來了嗎? 」「那好，可以了!」隊長確認後方的龍人進入了船內，對著船尾的駕駛喊道
破舊的小飛船搖晃升起，樹枝再度擦過船身造成搖晃，同時讓船身發出些許木板摩擦的聲音

藍龍攀著船邊，低頭望向地面上的木屋，逐漸遠離縮小，與小河一起消失在山脈後方。


「喔對了，現在事務處那邊還是指揮區嗎?」飛行一陣子後，赫克勒坐在一箱木箱上，看著船外的山脈
「還算是，保護的工作暫時停不下來，得確保他們不會再過來」駕駛木船的龍人回答

「事務處?」川崎將頭轉回，視線轉向船上的龍人群，

「事務處是我們自己的地方， 平常都是接受送貨和暫時放著要轉送的東西，我從城鎮本身解釋好了，
我們的城鎮因為飄在空中，戰後變成了大陸上運送貨物，信件之類的中繼站，和其他重要的城鎮一直有來往」
黑山坐到川崎旁的木箱上，開始詳細解釋，藍龍跟著轉身靠著船邊聽著，尾巴好奇的晃動

...其他地方的貨物有時候會先集中到那邊的中繼站，然後送來這裡之後再轉給其他中繼站，
或是送到地面上的其他村莊去，比起以前直接在大陸上送來送去快很多，
地面上大家要寄信送貨傳遞商品的時候，也會先轉交到附近的工作室，接著送上來發出去，
看是要往大陸的其他地方還是這附近的村莊，

所以事務處就冒出來了，這裏就是處理各種物品經過的地方，很多獸都在裡面幫忙，
有時候會有比較急的貨要馬上送出去，這就是我們以前處理的東西」

「不過這陣子事務處變成了作戰室和資源倉庫。尤其是受到攻擊的那段時間，指令都從事務處出去，
而且受到襲擊的不只我們，很多城鎮也遭到攻擊，所以這邊還會幫忙運送武器食物和訊息那一類的東西，
現在則是忙著處理戰後的狀況，所以事物處附近聚集了很多其他城鎮的獸幫忙。」
黑龍解釋完，微笑看著川崎，「還想知道甚麼嗎?」

「那個，剛剛有說到戰後...」

當川崎即將問出下一個問題時，駕駛機體的龍人忽然回頭大喊，「前面有些東西，能不能幫我看看那是甚麼」
「怎麼了」所有龍人來到駕駛旁邊，其中的隊長站到最前方，手攀著船身前緣，眼神微微瞇起眺望前方

小飛船的遠處前方出現了幾隻快速飛行的生物，從船上看過去就像是天空中的黑色小點。

「不確定那是甚麼」隊長依舊看著，隨著飛船前進，遠方的黑點也逐漸靠進


此時川崎的心中，忽然閃過一股從未見過的感覺。
--------------------------------------------------
各位晚安，終於完成第6章，可以上傳第5章了(累)
最近事情一堆，連心情也有點被干擾，趁著有空閒時間慢慢打，到現在才完成...久等了...

-----------------------------------------
>極風
謝謝owo 知道極風有在支持很開心
那請稍待囉，正在慢慢製造進度...=w=

>致狼王
感謝狼王的回應owo/
狼王提到有關設定的Bug會在往後的劇情上增加解釋，
另外對於礦石加工的設定也已經設法追加解釋(第5章不算完整)，謝謝提醒owo

再次感謝狼王的回應，希望狼王惠喜歡接下去的劇情owo

>還有感謝每一個看過這部小說的獸，謝謝owo/

-

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
6.

赫克勒發現川崎的呆愣眼神，轉過身準備開口，卻被隊長忽然的喊叫打斷。

「黑龍族!」他認出遠方的龍族正是侵襲村莊的黑龍族，隨即向後退步，拔出背上的彎刀，
其他龍人聽到大喊皆迅速的拉出背上的短刃，分別在船上的各處，以備戰姿勢警戒著

飛船上佈滿了緊張與不安的情緒，隨著飛行機向前輕晃飛行逐漸升高，

「黑龍!?」藍龍回過神，察覺到周遭的緊張氣息，轉頭看向赫克勒，發現他也拉出了背包中的短刃，準備戰鬥
「就是攻擊我們的那些龍族，可是不知道怎麼會在這種地方出現...」赫克勒嚴肅回應，握緊了手中的刀柄


「青龍，加速開過，不要繞，還有赫克勒，你和川崎到船尾，守住不要讓他們意外破壞飛行石，還有...」
隊長迅速的對駕駛下達命令，轉過頭指示兩隻龍動作，隨即從晃動的船首跳出，在飛行船前方飛行守著

「來吧」白龍拉著藍龍到達船尾，船邊的白色龍人同時一腳躍向船外，揮動翅膀跟著飛船飛行，
所有龍人緊張的看向前方，空曠視野中的黑色小點逐漸擴大，輪廓開始清晰了起來

「對方是黑龍沒錯，準備了!」飛在船前的隊長大喊，同時舉起較長的長刀，斜豎在身體前，
他大吼一聲，高速揮動刀身，在陽光下閃出銀白色刀光，創造圓弧形衝擊波，朝著前方的黑色龍人攻擊，

對方揮動長刀，輕易的破解衝擊波，隊長卻冷靜的趁著黑龍分心時，拍翅前衝，對黑龍毫無防範的側身揮砍，
對方迅速持刃抵擋，兩道銀光在空中相撞，發出尖銳的金屬聲響，同時由後方出現了兩隻黑龍同伴，

白龍隊長高速反應，冷眼抬腳朝著腹部狠狠踹去，讓帶頭的黑龍悶哼一聲向後飛出，讓後方的黑龍連忙接住

他抱著肚子，痛苦的對其他龍大喊「攻擊!」

兩隻黑龍隨即分別向飛船兩側前進，讓霍克與黑山等圍繞飛船的四隻龍人緊張的架起刀，眼神銳利的盯著，
黑龍揮動手中的大刀，朝著飛行隊揮出劇烈衝擊波，同時舉刀衝刺揮向其中一隻龍人

一旁的龍人即時揮動破解黑龍的衝擊波，另一隻龍人更是吃力的揮刃回擊砍下的大刀，
劇烈的撞擊讓刀刃彈開，發出巨大沉重的鋼鐵撞擊聲，反擊的龍人繼續揮動，連續朝著黑龍砍下數次，
讓對方橫拿著刀防禦，受到衝擊而向後退，稍微遠離船身

船頭的黑龍趁著船側混亂時，近距離的朝著隊長揮刀，製造強勁的衝擊波，嘗試進入船內，
白龍瞬間握刀朝向前，翅膀高速下壓向前衝刺，以刀尖的高壓擊散了波動，朝向黑龍刺去。



川崎緊盯著周遭激烈的戰鬥，爪子緊緊攀住船邊，繃緊的神情中卻不自覺的帶著一絲冷靜
腦海中出現了似曾相識的印象，似乎在某個地方也有過一樣的情緒...

但是，船身左側的戰鬥出現了變化，黑龍趁著兩隻龍人反擊時，揮動大刀劃過沒有防禦抵擋的身體，
在胸膛與手臂上劃出長長的傷口，穿過身體的震波更將兩隻龍震回船身內，撞上地板而失去意識，

藍色龍人被迫暫時遺棄腦海中的情緒，抓緊受到撞擊而劇烈搖晃的船身，回神面對突然出現的變化，
緊盯身前的敵人，

船外的龍人紛紛注意到同伴受傷，但受到黑龍的壓制而無法轉身，僅能繼續抵擋攻擊，

船尾的白色龍人一步踏向前，拔起腰間的短刀揮動，身手絲毫不受曾經撞擊地面的衝擊影響，
黑龍敏捷的向後閃避，讓銀色刀光在身前劃成大弧，隨即丟開大刀，同樣拔出身後的短刀回擊，

兩條連續的銀色圓弧劃過赫克勒身前，但被敏捷的向後踏步閃避，刀刃隨即被高高舉起，朝向頭頂刺去

白龍瞬間滑動腳步，讓身體流暢的移到黑龍側邊，同時拉起刀刃對準背部刺下，冷靜而嚴肅的表情不曾變過，
黑龍順勢彎下腰，讓刀尖劃過龍角上方的空氣，帶起手中短刀回擊，未料船體一晃致使攻擊偏離，

川崎緊張的盯著兩隻龍近戰，忽然發覺心中有了特殊的反應，促使他將頭向右轉去，低頭看著一旁的木箱
右側的箱子上擺了一根鐵管，奇特的感覺更進一步要求川崎將其握起，

藍色龍人發現了鐵管的功用，回過頭來望向激烈近戰中的黑龍，對方此時正背對著船尾試圖攻擊，

他以兩爪舉起鐵管，面容頓時堅定的向前衝出，在晃動中依然精準的瞄準，狠狠的將鐵管朝黑龍頭部大力重擊，
沉重的金屬聲頓時傳遍全船，

黑龍痛苦大吼，鬆開了小刀抱著遭受重擊的頭步，腳步搖晃的向側邊踏上數步，
赫克勒抓準終於出現的機會，朝著對方的腹部狠狠揍下一拳，讓黑龍頓時痛苦的乾嘔，身軀撞上了船邊，

白龍再次出拳，用盡全力朝著胸口垂下重重一拳，強勁的力道讓黑龍失去剩下的意識，無力的向後傾倒，
從船邊掉了出去。

船側黑龍發現同伴掉下船外，對著另一隻黑色龍人大吼幾句，揮刀甩開眼前的白龍，振翅朝下俯衝，
與另一隻黑龍前去營救同伴。

隊長發現對方忽然離開，轉身朝著駕駛大喊「馬上離開，現在!」，同時振翅衝入船內，
降落到兩隻白龍前，情緒憂慮的滑到躺下的身軀側邊，

船身突然再次晃動，後方飛行石發出輕微加壓聲，等待船外的龍人進入船內後，開始加速前行，

川崎拋下了手中的鐵管，看著周遭混亂的景象，喘息著回憶起在戰鬥前感覺到物體靠近，
以及驅使自己握起鐵管的感覺，身體有如被告知了某個物體存在著，讓自己能夠戰鬥，

他呆望著平躺的鐵管，腦海中依然回想方才不曾體驗的異常感覺，

「你們還好嗎?」黑山快步來到白龍與川崎身前，眼神迅速掃過兩隻龍稍稍布上擦痕的身體，
黑龍的聲音喚回了川崎的注意力，隨即與回過身的白龍回覆，眼神也不再恍惚。

「...那他們...還好嗎?」川崎憂慮的望向地板上抱著滲血傷口的龍人，先前的困惑到了心中的底部去，
「傷口不深，趕快回去包紮應該還好，希望...」黑山回頭望著，眼神與傷者旁的隊長一樣凝重。

飛船繼續高速航行著，載著剛經歷第一次戰鬥，情緒仍未平復的川崎與其他龍人駛往了座落在空中的城鎮。
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
這一次因為拖太久，所以雙重更新 (v)





7.
破舊飛船幾近撞擊似的靠上浮島旁的木板，船上立刻跳下兩隻龍，抱著重傷的白龍跑向浮島邊緣的建築

川崎跟著跳下船邊，踏上戰事洗禮後破舊雜亂的浮島，夕陽照耀在毀壞的街道與佈滿碎片地面，
而殘破的建築間充滿了獸群們繁雜的氣息，他們在街道上繁忙的來往，清理著殘骸碎片並搬送一箱箱的物資，
試著讓戰後的城鎮重新運作。

「終於到了...」赫克勒輕快的攀過船身，扶著船緣跳上地面，右手臂上的深深刀傷滲著鮮紅血液
藍龍回頭，發覺白龍爪臂的刀傷，緊張問出「你的手怎麼了?」

赫克勒用染上血紅的爪抱著傷口，搖了搖頭，平靜說著
「只是劃傷而已，去處理一下就好，等一下再去看看城鎮現在怎麼樣了」
「來吧」他微笑回頭，隨即拉著川崎快步向前走去

藍龍跟著白龍走向廣場旁一棟殘舊的建築，破碎的外觀已無法猜出原本用途，僅剩的外牆後方傳著繁忙的氣息，
獸人們在一樓出入口不停的進出著，其中還混雜了包著繃帶與身體佈滿傷口的獸們

兩隻龍順著獸群踏入殘破的入口，進入了一條大家來來往往的繁忙走道，兩側堆滿了裝載各種雜物的箱子，

這時候，一隻站在走廊旁張望，全身雪白的狼人發現了白龍的進入，隨即踏著輕快的步伐來到兩隻龍面前，
「赫克勒，你回來了」年輕的白狼微笑說著，眼神望向了手臂的傷口，
「小月在裡面照顧其他同伴了，趕快去包紮吧...」他舉起爪子指著身後的木門，站到了一旁，

「嗯，謝謝，小維這陣子還好嗎?」白龍拍了拍白狼的肩膀，
「不會，習慣這邊的生活了...嗯?」小維望向後方的川崎，對他善良的打招呼，
「早安，第一次見面，我叫小維」

「我是川崎」川崎微笑揮爪回應，一旁的赫克勒推開了木門，進入房間
「抱歉，得先去幫忙其他狼囉，等等在聊」白狼依舊微笑著後退幾步，隨即轉身用輕快的腳步離開


「喔，你們來了」坐在牆角的隊長看見兩隻龍進入，隨即撐起了身體，一旁的床墊上躺著兩隻包紮過的龍人

這時，坐在牆邊椅子上的雌狼站起了身，抓起櫃子上的藥膏與繃帶，
嚴肅的對白龍詢問「終於回來了，還好嗎? 先弄傷口再說」
，赫克勒隨即坐到牆邊的椅子上，舉起佈滿血液的右爪臂，同時放開了染滿血紅的左爪，

雌狼熟練的拿起布塊清理傷口，迅速抹上藥膏，纏上繃帶，一瞬間便已包紮完成，
「我看一下翅膀，轉身」，赫克勒一聽到僵硬的口令，立即轉身側坐，稍微展開身後的翅膀，
「嗯...復原的還不錯，再一陣子就能再飛了，你那時候是從哪裡摔下去?」她用爪子輕輕拂過每一片薄膜，
語氣相當嚴肅而認真的問著，

「應該是從跟城鎮一樣高的地方掉下去，最後掉到一座森林裡面，如果沒有遇到其他龍就完蛋了」
雌狼忽然停下，認真的眼神望向門邊的川崎，肅殺的神情讓藍龍不自覺的退縮，

但是，對方忽然露出微笑，語氣輕快的打了招呼，嚴肅一掃而空的說著「早安，我是月尾，第一次見面喔」
「...我是川崎，第一次見面」川崎愣了幾秒，慢慢舉起了爪，微笑回應。


「嗯...所以赫克勒這陣子都住在你那邊嗎...」過了一陣子，月尾坐在椅子上與川崎平靜的談著，
「喔對了，剛才想問黑杉一個問題」藍龍轉頭，望向了靠著牆邊，翅膀纏著繃帶的黑龍，

「怎麼了嗎?」黑龍回過頭來望著，靜靜的問著
川崎接著問出「剛才在船上遇到那些黑龍之前，講到了戰後...那在那之前是哪一場戰爭呢?」

「這個...這場戰爭很大，川崎失憶的話可能不知道...我想想名子...」這個問題讓黑杉陷入安靜的思考，
同時吸引了雌狼的注意，

「大陸戰爭嗎?」她忽然說出一個名字，讓房間內的龍人紛紛看向了雌狼，
「這邊放書的地方好像有那時候發生的事情...隊長，還有其他龍嗎?」月尾輕快的說著，問著隊長，
「暫時沒有了，如果有其他事情的話，我再找其他獸幫忙」他用疲憊而輕微沙啞的聲音回應

「嗯，謝謝」「川崎，要不要我帶你去放書的地方看看?」雌狼起身，拉開房間的木門，
走廊的吵雜聲響再度湧入原先安靜的房間，
「要嗎?」她拉著門，回頭問著
「嗯，好阿」藍龍站了起身，來到門口，

黑龍忽然站起，讓身後翅膀跟著晃動，語氣急切的說出「等等，我跟你們過去看看好了，想找東西」
「嗯」雌狼點了點頭，推開了木門，踏入繁雜的走廊。


兩隻龍與一隻狼通過繁忙的走廊，來到一扇木門邊，上面掛了標籤寫著「檔案室」
他們推開木門，進入一間牆面堆置著大量書架的房間，中間放了張平整的桌子，

她轉身對著兩隻龍說出「到了，這裡面應該會有那時候的紀錄，黑杉，你還記得甚麼?」

「嗯...這場戰爭把整個大陸都洗了一遍，一大群跟著一大群的獸死在戰場上，很亂...真的很亂」
黑杉與藍龍走入檔案室，他沉重的說著，順手拉上身後的木門，

川崎站到桌子一旁靜靜的望著，黑龍順手翻過書櫃上的書籍「我找找看...嗯...應該是這一本」
「大陸戰爭...嗯...」三隻獸湊到了一本黑色的書前，黑龍快速翻過大量頁面，忽然停在一張整頁地圖上
「這裡，戰爭怎麼發生的一直都不是無法確定，只有猜測，不過這裡寫了戰爭造成的影響」

「看來戰爭前大陸上原本有五個國家...那時候獸的數量好像是現在的幾十倍...」雌狼快速的閱讀著，
「現在我們算國家嗎? 沒有了吧?」她抬頭問著。

「我們不算，大概算是城鎮和城鎮互相聯繫而以」黑龍看著唯一的窗戶回想，
「就算有比較老的獸指揮，也還是沒有主要的領導，算城鎮組成的組織吧」

「好像戰爭之後就這樣了」「是阿，不過這樣可能比較好，以前的國家都在互相敵視...」

川崎靜靜的聽著，對黑龍與月尾的對話毫無印像，直到兩隻獸開始談論起一件事，

「...戰後還是有些事情呢，好像幾年前有一個組織說要恢復大陸秩序，結果引出一堆狀況，
應該是兩年前，他們那時候宣布要防止大陸再發生戰爭，被發現私底下要統一大陸，立刻被攻擊...」

「後來他們越來越激烈，造出一座大砲，想毀掉反抗最嚴重的地區，結果被一隻龍破壞了，
連帶整個組織也陷入寂靜，甚至大家都猜測他們解散了」


雌狼忽然想起，直接問出「是藍龍事件嗎?」，同時間也讓川崎的腦中浮出強烈的印象，他一樣聽過這件事。

「喔，那隻龍現在還是不清楚是誰，都只知道他是藍色的，好像破壞了武器之後就失蹤了」黑杉緩緩的說著

「嗯...所以戰爭前已經有好幾個國家在互相對抗，後來發動了全面戰爭，可是戰爭規模太大，讓所有國家滅亡，
所以現在的大陸上都還處於戰後狀態，城鎮之間用送貨送信的管道聯繫，沒有國家，大家普遍都反戰，
更別說是任何建國了」雌狼將貼在桌面上的眼神移開，稍微伸了懶腰，

「不過還是有那些組織在，不然這邊也不會被攻擊...川崎，這樣可以嗎?」黑龍跟著伸懶腰，將書闔起塞回架上
「嗯，謝謝，這樣就差不多了」藍龍微笑回應，尾隨著兩隻獸離開了擁擠的檔案室，
心裡也開始回憶起某些破碎的記憶。
-----------------------------------------------------
午安，這兩章一起更新是因為這次真的拖太久了...距離上次3/11更新過了一個月，
遇上段考和一堆事情(其實是每天打混)，所以把6/7章同時上傳了。

現在終於將募集來的設定開始套用到小說裡面了，第7章兩位，久等了，也謝謝大家熱烈編寫招募owo/

下一次更新可能又是很久以後了...




-

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
8.
黃光與淺藍渲染上天幕，提醒城鎮居民點起散置在各個角落的照明，開始傍晚的生活，
白天繁忙的街道緩和了起來，逐漸出現輕鬆愉快的氣息，在大致完好的街區間蔓延。

這時手臂綁著繃帶的赫克勒，正帶領嚼著烤魚的川崎在街上逛逛，通過一群群聚在一起談天的獸群，
以及路上帶著各種食物經過的獸

藍龍張望著周遭，擺著食物的小攤子紛紛開始出現，各種香氣頓時撲鼻而來，
「好多東西喔，這邊晚上都這樣嗎?」

「是阿，從戰爭之後就是這樣子了，這一帶的破壞很少」白龍回頭，望向一陣子沒有看過的家鄉，
以及四處慢部的放鬆氣息，讓緊繃的身軀放鬆不少

「來吧，帶你去看一個地方」

白龍加快腳步踏過街區，領著後頭依然張望著四處的藍龍，從一道小巷離開街道，穿過幾道建築間的樓梯，
快步通過一群堆著雜物的屋頂，來到一座寂靜空曠而平坦的大理石平台，正好處於浮島的一角

平台本身很寬廣，似乎一次容納四五十隻獸也沒有問題，但地板與城鎮本身一樣，佈上了碎石塊與裂痕。

「這裡是我常常過來的地方，風景很好」赫克勒帶著川崎坐到了平台邊緣，挨著殘存的欄杆，
「現在，可能暫時先不會回去了」藍龍平靜的望著島外廣大的夜空，眼神在疲憊中帶著堅定，

「不回去?」白龍轉過頭，望向了川崎堅定的眼神，

「嗯，到這裡後開始有些破碎的記憶回來了...」，「到這裡還不到一天就有記憶了?」
赫克勒訝異的轉身，正面面對對他而言有如謎一般的情況，他決定繼續追問，

但在此時出現了干擾，城鎮的另一頭響出宏亮的警報聲，遠處的街道也跟著出現騷動。

那一瞬間，兩隻龍都望向了宏亮的噪音來源。

「該死，川崎，留在這裡，如果我沒有回來就回去救護站，好嗎?」

川崎擔心的點頭，望著赫克勒迅速助跑跳起，撐起剛恢復的翅膀滑翔離開，
但腰邊掉出銀色物品，落到他的跟前，赫然發現那是白龍在戰鬥時使用的銀刃。

「等一下!」藍龍連忙拾起戰鬥武器，揮動雙爪奔向飛離的白龍，但對方早已遠去，
留下川崎逐漸慢下腳步，停在平台上喘氣，焦急的想著如何將銀刃還給主人，

瞬間，一陣強烈的想法掃過川崎心裡，提醒他看看眼前的環境，平台前方有連續而平坦的屋頂，
而且距離邊緣並不遠，他有些許把握可以跳過去。

猶豫幾秒後，藍龍冒險大步跳出邊緣，驚險的落到屋頂上，隨即跨起步追趕白龍

費力接續跑過幾個屋頂，他終於趕上半空中的赫克勒時，兩棟建築間的大路再度阻攔去路，
藍龍被迫停下，攀著膝蓋喘了幾口氣，焦急的甩了甩頭張望周遭，

橫跨兩邊屋頂的銀水管進入了川崎視線，看上去似乎堅固到讓他跨越，不用再去找其他路...

藍龍舉起雙臂與尾巴保持平衡，腳爪顫抖的踏上銀管，眼神迴避下方的景觀向對面走去，
但管身忽然斷開，讓藍龍從三樓的高度直直摔下，跌進街上的一大箱廢紙裡，

一時思緒空白的腦袋隨即充滿身體疼痛的訊號，
他吃力從廢紙堆中爬出，按著背疼痛的踏了幾步，看了一眼身體的傷勢，接著仰望天空尋找赫克勒，
但被周遭的建築擋住了視野。

心中忽然再度出現震盪，指出赫克勒的位置，讓川崎繞過建築走入一條街道內，
警報聲持續響著，讓他更緊促而加緊腳步，赫克勒的身影終於再度出現，在街道的上空飛著，
進入了前方冒出黑煙的城區。


黑龍群聚在城區的上空到處盤旋，下方的城區更是受到大量破壞，到處都冒著火光與吵雜的聲響，
赫克勒專注的滑翔著，絲毫沒有注意到附近出現的幾隻黑龍，他們舉起了彎刀，迅速振翅飛來，
呼嘯的振翅聲掃過，白龍轉動視野，手摸向腰際空蕩的刀袋，意識到最重要的物品不見了

他驚險的向後翻轉，迴避致命的刀尖，降落到另一處的街道，與黑龍群展開偏於劣勢的近戰，


一開戰便是數波衝擊波逼迫白龍閃進一旁的柱子後方，但一隻黑龍向前大刀揮砍，殘存的立柱隨即化成碎塊，
赫克勒隨手抓起破片擲向對方，趁空檔急速振翅，強力氣流夾雜著沙塵襲擊黑龍，讓他連忙護住頭部，
幾秒的空檔讓白龍得以空拳襲擊黑龍，但後方的同夥向前砍下，驚險的迫使他放棄攻擊，

白龍決定先行撤離，但面前的局勢不會容許他輕易離開。

川崎跟隨感覺中赫克勒的位置，快跑穿過街道，趕到白龍與黑龍戰鬥的街道上，隨即猛力射出屬於白龍的短刀
匹首精準插入赫克勒身前的地面上，讓他能順勢拔起回擊來襲的長劍，
迅速補上一刀，將對方黑亮身體劃開深深的傷口，同時振翅颳起沙塵阻止後方的黑龍瞄準

「跑!」赫克勒轉身狂奔，拋下後方痛苦怒吼的黑龍，急速穿越街區，
「這裡發生甚麼事了?」藍龍緊張的回望，後頭幾隻龍展開翅膀追趕，

「看來他們又回來了，不確定怎麼會回來，不管，現在先甩掉他們，然後去港口找隊長......喔對了，你是怎麼過來的?」「靠感覺」「靠感覺!?」

白龍震撼的望向藍龍，隨即回頭跳過前方的雜物，差點撞上一個木箱子，「不管了，先回港口去」
川崎迅速回頭望了一眼，此時有幾隻黑龍穿梭在他們的上方，逐漸逼近，

這時大量雜物忽然從前面的屋頂傾倒下來，一隻狼人身影消失在邊緣後方，幾隻黑龍閃避不及撞上，發出慘叫
藍白龍同時回頭，發現僅有一隻黑龍順利穿越，其他同伴都消失了

「這樣就好解決了，川崎，聽好，我們一起攻擊」赫克勒拔出小刀，鎮定黑龍的身體
「知道了」

兩隻龍瞬間轉身，由白龍先行躍至空中，一刀正面迎擊，將對方手臂劃出輕傷，同時踹向地面，
藍龍抓起木棒，預備追擊，但半空中的黑龍回過神，甩動銀刀引起巨大震波，震飛川崎與赫克勒，

他們撞上後方的地面，撐著疼痛的軀體爬起，身上出現了些許傷痕，
黑龍勉強恢復平衡，惡狠狠的瞪著敵人，隨即向前衝刺發出連續的震波攻擊，逼迫兩隻龍向兩旁跳開，

川崎忽然單腳迴旋，順勢將木棒狠狠重擊在對方身上，讓他慘叫一聲鬆開緊握的長刀，
一旁的赫克勒抓準時機，刺傷原先使用長劍的手臂，接著一擊直拳直達臉部，

黑龍憤怒咆嘯一聲，隨即用未受傷的手臂抓起長劍，振翅逃離，


「受傷的地方還好嗎?」赫克勒看著對方離開後，喘了幾口氣，將短刃重新收起，
「沒甚麼事，我...」川崎跟著喘息，讓專注的思緒鬆緩，心中忽然想起方才兩次指引自己的感覺，
這一次他記得這種感覺了，但是現在有更重要的事情要去做。

「....們去哪?」「到港口吧，順便找找看隊長他們在哪。」

...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
這陣子都在忙些別的，結果第8章延好久...不過總算開始進一步的旅程了，
謝謝觀賞，下一章繼續...

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
9.

川崎與赫克勒邁開步伐，經過滿是混亂殘骸的街道，剛經歷戰鬥與遠處不時傳來的爆炸聲讓他們神經緊繃
，深切希望不會有其他黑龍族發現他們。

「嘿，這裡」兩隻龍忽然被街道旁的白狼叫住，臉上充滿了擔憂與緊張的神情，
「小維! 你還好嗎? 大家現在都去哪了?」白龍帶著藍龍躲進一旁白狼躲藏的狹展巷子，喘了幾口氣平定呼吸，
一旁燃燒的火焰照亮了他們疲憊的身體，

「我還好，隊長他們暫時回港口去了，幸好現在港口還沒被佔領，許多獸正從那裏離開，
我以為那些黑龍不會再過來了...」白狼嘆了一口氣，語氣擔心的說著，

「我也以為是這樣子...看來這一次很難打退他們了」
赫克勒抬頭望著，幾隻黑龍從屋頂上飛過，讓三隻獸不免受到驚嚇
「現在走外面的大街太危險了，我知道到港口的路，走吧」小維試著鎮定心情，開始帶領兩隻龍穿越小巷

他們快步在複雜而隱密的小巷中穿梭，一陣子間只有緊張的喘氣聲，祈禱著不會有任何黑龍發現這些身影，

「喔，剛才看到你們被那些龍追的時候，我把屋頂上面的所有東西推下去，希望沒有傷到你們」

三隻獸暫時停下喘氣，檢查身體上的傷勢，川崎身上出現了幾處滲血的小傷口，但這不是他真正擔心的。
「我們沒有被砸到，可是城鎮...」藍龍靜下來望著損毀的建築，內心多了一分沉重，

他們抬頭從狹眨的建築間望向天空，這一晚的月光顯得格外微弱，僅有四處的火光照亮他們腳邊的去路，
這時城鎮散發的頹廢氣息才開始被注意到，三者之間的氣氛逐漸凝結、下沉，

「走吧，看看到了港口後可以做甚麼」白龍勉強將眼神移開破敗的建築，打破了寂靜，
藍龍跟著安靜的兩隻獸繼續穿越小巷，心中的沉重感依然存在著，沒有被忘記。

他們最後停駐在小巷通往大道的轉角，路旁的殘破木牌指出了港口就在前面，
但大道上的黑龍與城鎮居民已展開激烈的戰鬥，大量鐵器撞擊與摩擦充斥著整座街道，
面前盡是專注於戰鬥的黑龍，屬於白龍那一方的勢力遠在另一邊，居於劣勢逐漸敗退，
三隻獸隨著環境提高警覺，開始尋找能夠迅速穿越戰場的捷徑，同時得防備可能突然發現他們的黑龍

小維在兩隻龍小心張望時，發現了位於建築內可以掩護他們的廊道

「這裡!」

白狼帶領兩隻龍敏捷的離開小巷沿著牆壁進入了一旁建築內，殘存的牆壁暫時將他們與外頭的戰火隔開，
但激烈的叫喊聲與爆炸震動依然催促著他們繼續前進，在寂靜的走道中快跑。

就在三隻獸經過整排窗戶時，外頭的一隻黑龍正好解決掉了敵手，眼角正好看到走廊內的三隻獸，
他隨即轉身揮刀擊碎牆壁，衝入擋住去路，迅速舉刀使出高壓衝擊波，連地面也跟著震出一道裂縫

「快閃開!」川崎瞬間感受到劇烈威脅掃過心中，大喊警告赫克勒與小維，

他們分別向兩旁跳開，驚險的躲過突襲貼到牆邊，藍龍戒備的回頭觀察襲擊他們的黑龍，
身體受到黑亮的鎧甲保護，手握的大劍更是明顯長了一截，看上去強度似乎比起外頭的黑龍強上許多，

赫克勒咬牙抽出短刃，示意小維先折返繞道走安全處，準備在窗戶透著火光的走廊上作戰
黑龍大吼一聲，沉重大劍劃開了空氣，強烈衝擊波立即朝兩隻龍襲來，一路震裂了整座走廊的牆壁
但白龍冷靜而敏捷的壓著身旁藍龍趴向地面，在掃過頭頂的瞬間，起身拉著他躲到牆邊的木箱後，

「怎麼辦?」「看來只能打了，準備了...」白龍鎮定的回覆了還在喘氣的藍龍，隨即抱起木箱，全力向黑龍砸去
他毫不費力的甩動大刀，木箱立刻成了飛散的碎片，但心神也同時忽略掉視野角落的變化

「現在!」兩隻龍同步向前衝出，單腳跳起向身體龐大的黑龍踹去，驚訝發現對方在微光中早已舉起大刀。

劇烈的衝擊將兩隻龍向後震開，狠狠摔在滿佈碎石的地上，
川崎喘了幾口氣撐起疼痛的身體，望了一眼滲出血的手掌，隨即將白龍從地上拉起，躲進另一旁的雜物後方，

「難搞的小子...該死...」黑龍噴了口怒氣，舉刀慢步走向堆置的雜物，刀身開始有了風壓聚集，

「現在呢?」藍龍依舊挨著疼痛喘氣，白龍迅速回想了方才的狀況，小聲指示下一步
「他剛才在攻擊後分心了，看能不能這樣吧，閃開踹腰」

他們轉頭，眼神緊盯面前的黑龍，刀尖早已來到他們頭頂，即將釋放足以震碎骨頭的波鋒
兩隻龍瞬間向自身右側閃開，繞到黑龍腰間，原地的雜物堆已四散成破片，
藍白龍一左一右扭身跳起，朝堅固的銀盔甲踢擊，沉悶的撞擊聲響遍四周

黑龍被踢得撞上牆面，讓巨劍脫離了掌握，他搖晃的甩了甩頭重新清醒，朝著敵方怒吼
批著鐵甲的碩大拳頭跟著揮擊，逼得川崎向左跳開，
赫刻勒再度把握時機，在黑龍低下身揮拳瞬間，蹬地跳起扭轉身體，重踹對方的肩膀

他哀嚎著失去平衡，重重摔倒在地痛苦哀嚎，黑爪揮舞著試圖抓起暗處的大劍

「快跑!」白龍迅速推了藍龍一把，全力向前奔馳，甩開依然在後方掙扎的黑龍，往港口前進，
川崎回頭望了一眼，黑龍爬起後將注意力放到廊外的一群白龍，放棄追擊了

「現在呢?」「先去事務處，看能不能找到隊長」他們慢下腳步，在走廊的一處轉彎，轉進破碎的小巷
突然遇上了一隻狼，嚇了他們一跳，迅速擺出警戒姿勢，


「等等，別攻擊!」小維舉起了一個手提燈，雪白的手臂上綁了一條藍色布條，
「小維! 你剛剛還好嗎?」赫克勒急忙詢問起狀況，一旁的川崎則檢查起身上的傷勢

「我還好，剛剛遇到小黑，他說隊長離開事務處到滑翔機那裏了，我正要回去...你還好嗎?」
小維憂心望向藍龍身體上些許割傷造成的血痕，還有更多擦傷的痕跡散佈在手臂表面
「還不算太糟，之後再好好清理就好」藍龍回應了一個苦笑

「所以隊長現在在空港那邊?」「恩，如果要找他可能要快點，好像要去哪裡的樣子」「謝了，小心喔」
得知了隊長的新位置，白龍迅速帶著川崎折返，讓小維藉著夜晚小巷的掩護離開。

他們來到了停放所有飛行器的港口，此時充滿了準備離開的獸人，港口頓時繁雜而混亂了起來
川崎踏著步伐跟隨白龍穿越獸群，他望向周遭的混亂的獸群，心中的緊張逐漸由無助感取代

兩隻龍最後在一座木造的遮雨棚底下找到隊長，他焦慮的握著一張地頭來回踱步，棚邊正站著同樣擔心的月尾

「太好了，你們沒事，聽好，我只能講重點」隊長見到兩隻龍鬆了一口氣，隨即急迫的解釋狀況

「黑龍快要佔領整個城市了，你們和月尾坐滑翔機到石英鎮去警告他們，然後看能不能到外面求救」

「等一下，那你呢，你要跟他們打嗎?」狼人驚訝的望著，連帶兩隻龍也露出驚訝神情
「也只能打了，你們趕快去滑翔機那裏」隊長急著跨出步伐，振翅極速飛離，
與其他集合的龍族一同消失在建築後方

「走吧...」他們回過頭，穿越重重獸群，踏上浮島邊緣的木板

藍龍回頭望向城鎮，沒有一棟建築逃過戰火得以完好，驚慌的叫喊不曾停止，遠處更是持續傳來許多爆炸聲
這些景象讓他在瞬間想起某個忘卻的畫面

眼中盡是奔跑哀嚎的獸群與摧毀的建築，心中充塞著無助感讓疲憊的心情幾乎絕望，身體倒了下去，
那時的自己年輕了些，似乎是在逃離某些獸....

川崎心中一震，不知道幾年來消失的記憶竟然在這時候被喚起了。


月尾輕拍他的肩膀把注意力拉回來，他回過頭，跟著其他兩隻獸踏入一架滑翔機，暫時擱置了那段記憶

「你剛剛怎麼了? 眼神變得好模糊」


「我....等一下再說，先趕快走吧」藍龍抓緊了船邊，讓赫克勒拉動釋放桿，從浮島邊緣飛離。

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
終於更新了=w=
抱歉，學期末的時候太忙(太懶惰)，結果大拖稿到現在1個月過去了...

謝謝各位觀看owo/

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
10.
滑翔機在夜空中寂靜前進，月光被雲層壟罩而讓大地顯的黑暗，但浮島上的戰火卻清晰可見。
三隻獸安靜的回望浮島，氣氛如凍結一般凝重，只有微弱的風聲與遠處逐漸消失的吵雜聲，

「城鎮...」藍龍不確定的開了口，但又立刻閉上，
「這已經發生過好幾次了」月尾搖了搖頭，攀上了欄杆眺望底下漆黑的大地

「川崎，你剛才怎麼了」白龍回過頭來，擔心的眼神直視著川崎上的傷口「身體還好嗎?」

「身體還好」藍龍望向了遠處「只是...剛才忽然想起以前失憶時候的畫面...」

「甚麼!?」另外兩隻獸同時驚訝瞪著藍龍，「有想到甚麼嗎?」月尾更進一步上前詢問，

「突然想起以前經過某個被攻擊的城鎮的樣子，那時候在躲一個組織...」
藍龍嘗試回想名稱，但一片空白「忘記名字了...這個城鎮被摧毀的樣子就跟浮島一樣」
他轉過頭，眼神擔心的回望只剩一點光點的浮島

「好像是強烈的感覺拉出以前的記憶了...」川崎低下頭，嘆了口氣望著黑暗的大地，
船上陷入了寂靜，第一個憶起的記憶竟是負面情緒，他們不確定該不該繼續


「我們...還能做甚麼?」灰狼安靜了一陣子，不太確定的問出，眼神失落的望著面前的兩隻龍
「到了石英鎮，應該有機會反擊吧?」白龍回過頭，先前堅定的神情也開始顯得疲累

「要先休息嗎? 太累甚麼事都做不了...」川崎轉過身，身情也顯得疲倦，
他帶著悲傷的心情躺到木板上，望著滑翔翼外的天空，但全是無邊的漆黑

「我看一下方向，要對到往石英鎮的航道，恩...你們先休息吧」赫克勒拿出背包中的地圖，
嘗試依賴後方城鎮微弱的火光與掌中的指南針，將船對往他們啟航的方向，
月尾嘆了口氣，望了眼沒有月光的天幕，接著垂下頭，靠著船邊休息。

昏暗的滑翔機滑過夜空，寂靜中只聽的見風聲。


=

天幕飄著少許雲彩，早晨光芒渲染著整座大陸，而昨晚僥倖逃出戰火的滑翔機，此時正安靜的在天空滑翔。

「整座大陸有哪些城呢?」三隻獸此時圍在一個木箱前，上面擺了張巨大的地圖，以及有些破損的指北針，
川崎低頭望著幾座名字特別加粗的城鎮，陌生的名字激起了極大的興趣。

「有一大堆呢，不過大概能按照方向叫出幾個比較大的城鎮」赫克勒平靜的將爪指滑過紙張表面，
「像是我們這個比較偏北部山脈，很多礦石和高山植物，從戰前就開始賣礦物出去了」
他的指尖從一個山脈旁的點滑向地圖中央

「這是中央鎮，整座大陸獸群最多的地方，大概也是唯一被戰爭毀的最徹底的地方，
不過現在開始重建了，而且還變成戰後活下來的城鎮領導的居住地...」

「城鎮領導?」藍龍抬頭，早晨的陽光正好照入船內
「喔...就是某些大城鎮的長老，他們以前負責管理整座城，現在則是協調戰後的狀況。」

「然後這是海潮鎮，剛好在東邊海岸，裡面住了很多水龍族，結果戰爭後整座城現在都是水」
白龍在月尾解釋之後，爪指往地圖右方滑去，剛好停在海與陸地的交界處

「淹水?」「應該說很多水道，整個城到處都是，以前還分成海水和淡水的，不過現在不確定了...」

「喔對了，川崎原本住在哪裡?」「不清楚耶...」月尾忽然好奇的問著，讓川崎毫無頭緒
「應該是東北森林吧?」白龍瞇起眼觀察指北針，照著地圖看去「那理很少有獸居住...」

「以前外側的一小區大概是林場，不過戰爭的時候都拆走了，現在應該沒甚麼獸」
他抬起頭，爪指繞著地圖左上角「東北森林在過去是很廣的山脈，聽說現在的闇龍族住那理」

「闇龍?」「很神秘的龍族呢，聽說是可以掌握世界上比較強勁能力的龍族，可是戰爭後快滅絕了」
「沒有聽過耶...」

「然後...從這裡，往那個方向看」白龍指著船外極遠處，被旭日染的黃亮的一連串山脈，山頂披著一些雲彩
「那是在戰後還能勉強留著之前樣子的城鎮，雲海城，全大陸都是戰爭的時候就他們沒陷進去」


「那南邊呢?」藍龍望向地圖下方，廣闊的平原占據了大陸的一大塊

「那是南部大平原，以前都是農家居多，現在也開始有城鎮製造大型機器，像是這艘飛行機...」
赫克勒拍了拍機身「也是在那邊最大的城製造的，星空鎮」

川崎點了點頭，繼續低頭觀察整張地圖，一大群的城鎮持續吸引著他的注意力
月尾轉身望著廣闊的大地，心情與昨晚比起來舒暢許多，白龍抬起頭來，拿著指南針確定飛行的方向

「等一下，前面...」強勁的震撼從心裡擴散，唆使藍龍指向前方空域「那群是甚麼?」

「甚麼?」白龍抓出背包內的望遠鏡，順著爪指望去，而月尾也攀上了船身，前傾張望

在一段距離之前，一整群黑龍環繞的兩架滑翔機忽然出現，每一隻黑攏都批著加厚鐵甲，
所持大刀反射著烏黑光澤，滑翔機更覆蓋了堅固鐵甲，聲勢極為浩大，讓赫克勒瞬間緊張了起來

「是黑龍族，月尾，你看看」白龍將望遠鏡丟給跟著警戒的狼人，隨即拉動操縱桿，將滑翔機飛至樹林上方
「裝甲隊，那些刀子不好惹，怎麼辦?」月尾豎起了耳朵警戒，走向船尾，順手將望遠鏡傳給川崎

「不確定這裡離石英鎮多遠，先查出位置再說」此時赫克勒正來回確認船外景向與地圖，
同時間月尾拉開另一木箱的頂蓋，裡面放著幾把短刀，一組打火石和一桶燈油。

「川崎，你會需要的」她將短刀連同刀鞘滑向川崎，神情嚴肅而專注

藍龍抓起短刀，隨即拿起望遠鏡觀察，前方黑龍隊的聲勢也讓他緊張了起來，連忙來到地圖旁，
隨手放了望遠鏡，迅速將短刀綁上褲帶。

「我們應該離石英鎮不遠，你們過來幫個忙」他割下幾塊放置一旁的黃色布料，示意兩隻獸綁在船身上，
自己拿著一大塊布，爬上船頭綁在突出的機鼻上。

「好了，都準備了嗎? 我們要強行突破。」赫克勒最後拉動操縱桿，神情極為嚴肅，
與同樣戒備的川崎與月尾飛往高空中。
-------------------------------------------------------
進入第10章owo/ 終於 (茶
暑假比預料之外的忙 (懶惰...) 結果搞到現在更新

謝謝觀賞/

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
11.
高空起了強風，吹的三隻晃了身子，此時雲層下的戰船，還未發現上空中毫無武裝的獵物。

只有從高空中，才能看清楚由旭日照亮的大地，之中夾雜著渺小的城鎮，不時還可見些許光點，
全部浸在黃亮的世界之中，但滑翔機上的他們無心欣賞，眼神全聚集在極遠處地面上，白色方塊聚集的堆疊

「那就是了，石英鎮」月尾拿著望遠鏡看著，身體幾乎攀上邊緣，想看清楚
「恩...不太好...看來那邊也是被圍攻的狀態，只是沒那麼激烈，你們看看」

川崎接過望遠鏡，在強風中抓穩機身，將鏡筒湊上眼前

那是一大群白色建築組成的城鎮，其中有兩座明顯高出一截的高塔，受到整齊一致的方形建築包圍起來，
那些建築正被戰船包圍，火光閃過其間，一大群正在混戰的獸殺得血肉飛散。

「戰爭...」藍龍在森林中安靜的生活了數年，如今離開戰爭隨即又投入戰火，使他有些悲傷。

「我看一下」白龍稍後拿過望遠鏡專注盯著，嘆了口氣「他們到處都是，又要大陸戰爭了嗎?」

「好吧，我們直接衝下去，這台的速度應該...」赫克勒回頭看了一眼，「夠快吧...現在也回不去了」
三隻獸肯定的點了頭，各自抓上機身看來較堅固的部位。


操縱桿一放，滑翔機便如墜機般向下俯衝，迅速取得逃逸所需的速度，也對滑翔機的結構造成極大考驗，
他們在幾近自由落體下抓緊機體，暗自祈禱載具不會解體，

待墜落至稀疏的雲朵下方後，強勁的氣流將雌狼的毛吹的平貼，藍龍依舊吃力緊抓著機體，
赫克勒低頭躲風，以全身力氣向後搬動木桿，迫使機頭往上拉回，這急轉更是差點讓貨物都飛了出去。

回到與地面平行的姿態時，滑翔機以非常高速的姿態，從黑龍族戰船正前方逃離，
這時已能清楚看見石英鎮的高塔，與上空極為混亂的空戰，

就在同時間，一群盔甲黑龍從後方追來，不時發出攻擊干擾飛行，試圖捕捉從浮島逃出的載具，
在那一剎那，強勁的風壓由後方吹來，從三隻獸旁掃過，強勁的氣流晃的他們驚險抓緊

「幫...」白龍剛張嘴，大把的風立刻灌進，他低下頭，讓空氣掃過上顎，「幫我看後面，有攻擊就說!」
藍龍與灰狼急轉回頭，緊盯後方追趕的黑龍，他們強勁暴力的翅膀一掃，一股風壓順著氣流形成。

「又來了!」雌狼在狂風中大喊，迫使赫克勒將機身向上拉抬，又是一陣驚險搖晃。

就在這一刻，川崎的心中激起了震盪，傳達著燃燒的物體正往他們飛來，方向也清清楚楚的顯現在心中
「赫克勒，往左閃!」他張口大喊，嚇的赫克勒急扭操縱桿，一把燃燒的長箭飛過他們身旁，
火焰炙熱，連面頰都能感受到其中極高的溫度。

他們驚恐的望向那巧妙閃過的燒夷箭，盔甲黑龍間飛出一隻體型更加龐大的紅龍，手持巨形十字弓，
上方承載的箭正燒的火紅，看上去像能將所觸之物燃燒殆盡。

川崎望向前方，發現已進入了石英鎮的上空戰場，白色巨塔就在前方稍遠處，而空域可見之處盡是激烈戰火，
不同於浮島戰況，這裡的白龍持有長弓，每一把箭都有著不同效應，
而底下一段距離外的一隻白龍正好用一隻爆炸的弓解決了敵人，

同樣白龍族對上的敵人卻是一大群紅龍，他們拿著長刀與十字弓，做出的攻擊與白龍差不了多遠，
空中飛舞著大批光點，許多呈一直線列隊飛行，另外也有以矩陣掃蕩的形式，不時可看到雙方都有龍墜落，
兩方勢均力敵，就在底下有些殘破的雪白建築上空激戰，看不出任何一邊掌握優勢。

川崎,月尾呆望著浩大的戰場，震撼清楚顯現在面上，此時一旁巨大的聲音吸引了他們的注意，

一架碩大的空戰船正飛在一段距離外的上空，鐵板覆蓋著碩大的船身，兩架巨大的發動機遠遠就能聽見，
船側的大砲不停瞄準前方穿梭的白龍族開砲，密集光點穿梭在空中

月尾連忙將所有貨箱綁緊，卻在這時，一架戰船的砲口轉來，直直對準飛行中的滑翔機。

「大砲，側面!」雌狼大聲喊出，讓赫克勒直覺狂拉把手，迫使機頭往下壓，
幾顆碩大的砲彈從頂棚上擦過，風壓更是震的三隻獸差點摔倒

「待在這種高度太危險了，抓緊!」白龍使勁拉動操控桿，讓滑翔機從滑行轉向地面衝刺
黑紅龍紛紛展翅追緝，但立刻被甩在後方，僅剩翅膀更寬的紅龍在後尾隨

下降過程穿越了空戰間平靜的空域，幾隻留守的白龍注意到了大動作的飛行機及上方的黃布條，
紛紛讓出一條通道，同時拔劍抵禦來自其他方向的紅龍，但後方飛來了幾隻弓箭

赫克勒嚇得急忙拉動操縱桿，滑翔機隨即向旁回避，迫使藍龍與月尾驚險的抓緊船身，
川崎望向後方，赫然發現紅龍在十字弓上架上了暗色的弓箭，臉上流露著危險笑意。

「那隻龍要射箭了!」藍龍急忙回過頭，朝著前方喊道，面上出現了些恐懼
這一句引起月尾注意，讓她也警戒的望向後方，耳朵更因此豎起

紅龍將十字弓舉到眼前，瞳孔稍稍縮起，在狂風中瞄準了擺動的船尾，扣動板機。

暗紅箭沒有跟上飛船，掉入右側的空域，一陣火光竄過，引起爆炸巨響與一陣煙霧，
弓箭造成的爆炸極為巨烈，讓藍龍雌狼驚恐的望著爆炸後的煙霧，
紅龍咒罵幾聲後再度架弓，開始嘗試瞄準，川崎回頭望向前方，地面還在遙遠距離之外。

某些紅龍開始突擊位於滑翔機前的白龍群，他們使用的刀更加巨大，造成了不少損傷，但扔然被白龍擋了下來，
而後方開始有些紅龍朝著機體射箭，如同後方尾隨的紅龍，而遠方也有些小型戰艦稍微靠近

「被包圍了，赫克勒，你閃的過嗎?」川崎擔心的回頭，望著連忙操控機身閃躲弓箭的白龍
「你們幫我盯著那些箭，飛過來就說!」他忽然抬頭大喊，隨即回過頭去專心駕駛

川崎與雌狼點頭，同時站穩朝船側兩邊看去，這時已有更多弓箭飛了過來
「6點鐘方向有三枝，還有兩隻從船尾過來!」月尾大喊，爪中同時抓著望遠鏡
滑翔機巧妙往右前偏離，往地面前進同時閃過了五枝弓箭，

「船尾又有爆炸箭，小心!」川崎急迫喊著，讓白龍使勁將船向前推進，爆炸弓又驚險從船尾擦過，
「三隻弓，從頂部!」「左翼有兩隻!」兩隻獸開始回報各種狀況，讓赫克勒順利駕駛滑翔機閃躲

就在飛船剛閃開幾隻箭時，一股警戒撼動川崎心靈，極其強烈甚至讓瞳孔微縮，一股訊息從心中浮現，
只見藍龍回過頭望向遠方，張口大喊「兩架戰船的五艇砲在瞄準這裡，從左前方!」

月尾急忙抓起望遠鏡，五架戰船忽然自火光閃爍的空域上升，碩大砲管統一瞄向急降中的滑翔機，
冒出火光飛出碩大的彈頭，直直飛來，衝擊波撞開了沿途試圖阻擋的白龍。

「坐穩了!」白龍抓緊搖桿，做出特技般的上下翻轉桶滾飛行，
碩大的彈頭從各個角度擦過船身，劇烈的離心力讓三隻獸都叫出了聲

而紅龍始終跟在後方躲避飛彈，而他早已預測了桶翻時的路徑，扣下了板機

爆炸弓精準飛出，就像事先演算好般精密飛向剛回復船頂向上的滑翔機，

而這些全都沒有被發現。

轟然巨響，川崎被衝擊震的向後飛出，遭割傷的身體側躺於地板上，他睜開因疼痛而模糊的視野，
船尾被炸得焦黑冒煙，後側的船身也消失不見，留下破碎的木板與尚能減速的擋風板。
雌狼也遭受震波衝擊，撞上側板而失去平衡，嘗試在劇烈晃動的機體裡站穩

白龍咬緊牙，慶幸機體並沒有解體，祈禱川崎與灰狼沒有受到重傷，他們即將到達地面，但速度依然飛快
，赫克勒急忙大叫，急急拉起尚能運作的擋風板試圖減速

後頭的紅龍原先已拉起另一發，準備攻擊，但一隻白龍經過船身，直直拿起長劍便砍了下去，
阻礙了紅龍的行動。

而在一段距離之外，兩隻白龍看見滑翔機即將撞上地面，連忙展翅衝了上來，雙雙頂住機身將翅膀展至最廣，加大了風阻，但下降的時速依舊過快，赫克勒在最後一刻拉起了機鼻。

轟然巨響，滑翔機狠狠撞上草地，船外的白龍被震的向兩旁飛離，三隻獸更強勁的撞上船緣，
機頭變形的機體繼續在草地上滑行，一路甩出破碎的木板與一小部分的貨箱。

川崎在撞擊瞬間稍稍失去意識，隨即咬牙在滑行中撐起佈上了血水的身體，望著滑翔機逐漸滑向一棟建築

最後，他們在一聲巨響中撞上白亮的牆壁，引起方原內幾百公尺白龍的注意。

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
晚安owo/ 之後就要學測，忙證照，還要順便駕照  (還有非常懶....) 這一次更新比較慢

幸好沒有腰斬 新的一章終於出來了owo/

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
12.


在模糊與吵雜之中，川崎感覺自己被從滑翔機抬起，周遭有些許大喊聲，又有些砲火聲，但還沒聽清楚，
便陷入沉睡之中。

-

「城導早安」溫暖的早晨冬陽潑灑在山腰的一座城鎮上，其中一棟普通的單層木屋聚集了些居民，
一位雌性水龍在屋內向著門口打招呼，如朋友般親切，而站在門口的，是一位有了年紀的狼獸人。

「早安，那麼，今天，他的能力到哪裡了呢?」老狼指示一位隨從留在門口，踏著腳步進了屋內，
與水龍來到餐桌旁的一張小床。

這是一個大小中等的家，大門後便是擺著沙發的客廳，後方則是餐桌廚房，都在一個空間內，
而旁邊有一扇寢室門，溫暖而潔白的陽光穿過窗戶，照亮了室內。

一位擁有黃角的白龍從寢室門中走了出來，一見到城鎮領導，便打了招呼

「阿，城導早安」他微笑「今天也是來看看川崎的嗎?」

「是阿，他們這一帶可是闇龍族延續的希望，尤其是他的能力」蒼老的狼人刻意強調了能力兩字，
深邃的眼神望向正坐在小床上，天真微笑，踢著小腳的幼龍，他繼承了母親海藍的皮膚，
與父親有著家族意義的黃角，雖然此時龍角顯的迷你。

「城導先生早安，今天要做甚麼嗎?」幼龍抬頭望向蒼老的狼獸人，天真的臉龐充滿好奇，
「早安，大龍，今天我們來玩一個遊戲。」城導笑著緩步來到幼龍前坐下，
將木桌上的某個木盒放在幼龍大腿上，「今天也要玩識字卡嗎」幼龍摸了摸木盒，歪頭問道

「不是呢，今天要來玩新的」狼人溫柔說著，幼龍的父母跟著坐到後方的，他們望著老狼人打開木盒，
裡面裝滿了各色的迷你礦石，在透過窗戶的陽光下閃閃發亮，

幼龍立刻興奮的拿起某顆藍色礦石，放在眼前仔細觀察著，那海藍的瞳孔被眼前的礦石深深吸引著

「看來你們的兒子也很喜歡發亮的東西呢」老狼人笑著，回頭與幼龍的父母談了起來，
寒冷木屋內的氣氛也逐漸變的暖活。

「大龍，很喜歡這些礦石嗎?」一陣子後，蒼老的狼人回過頭，幼龍已將一把礦石擺在眼前把玩著
「恩，他們好漂亮」他抬起頭，興奮的點頭

「這樣阿，那麼，做完這個練習，就送你裡面的一顆吧」老狼人笑了笑，摸摸幼龍的頭頂
「阿，謝謝城導，那今天要做甚麼練習呢?」

老狼人從口袋中拿出一條布，交給幼龍「今天來看看你可以讀到甚麼東西，先把眼睛矇起來」
興奮的幼龍靈巧綁上眼罩，抬頭回來正對著老狼人的胸口，甚麼都沒有看到。

城鎮領導回頭望了一眼幼龍父母，他們一同點頭，隨即轉回來，從木盒中隨意取出一顆礦石。

「來，好好感覺你前面的東西，告訴我你感覺到甚麼。」
老狼將礦石舉在矇著眼罩的幼龍前，仔細觀察他的反應，接著，對礦石注入了某種能量。

起初，幼龍先是疑惑抬頭，似乎能感覺到某種能量竄過心頭，接著，一個模糊的答案逐漸在心頭浮現
「恩...好像是東南青金石吧? 深藍色的，而且有些石英的雜質存在，那個感覺說的，不過石英是甚麼呢?」

在老狼人手中的，正是一顆閃著獨特藍光，水滴形的深藍礦石，結合著一顆柱體壯的透明石英
聽到如此詳細的描述，三位獸人不禁深深吸了口氣，雖然已不是第一次觀察，但眼神依然透露著驚訝。

「石英是一種很有利用價值的礦石，之後再跟你介紹吧，你做得很好，川崎，我們再練習幾顆」
老狼人點頭，再度拿出另一顆礦時，尚沒擺到幼龍眼前，他卻先說出答案

「是橄欖石嗎? 透明中帶著翠綠色，有玻璃的質感?」藍龍疑惑的說著，讀出心中的答案。

這讓三位獸人更加訝異，老狼人摸了摸幼龍的頭，幫他脫下眼罩，
「川崎，剛剛做得很好，我現在解釋一下」他稍稍清了清喉嚨，
「你的族人，闇龍族，都會各自有一個特別的能力，而你，也一樣有特別的能力」

幼龍一臉疑惑的抬頭望向老狼人，「我嗎? 是甚麼樣子的能力呢?」，
他將眼神從幼龍身上移開，與幼龍的父母，面容沉重的詢問「我想知道，你們認為，是時候了嗎?」

他們點了點頭，示意城鎮領導繼續，

他轉過頭來，露出一個比較沒有那麼開心的笑容，「你的能力...更特別，他的名子是」
老狼人的藍瞳深深望著幼龍，似乎帶著憂慮，說出影響幼龍一輩子的名詞

「感應。」

-

藍龍在溫暖的被窩中，離開了夢境，身體的知覺回到掌握中，外界的吵雜聲也重回耳裡，唯獨眼睛依然酸痛

「川崎!」有隻獸爪搭著他的肩膀，著急的叫著，他小心的挪動有些疼痛的手臂，揉了揉眼，
「月尾! 他醒了!」那是赫克勒的聲音，著急的白麟龍正轉頭朝著床尾叫著。

川崎先是恍神一陣子，再次揉了揉眼睛，發現手臂上綁上了繃帶，拉開棉被，這時的身體也纏上了繃帶。
「這是哪裡?」藍龍一片茫然的說著，望向依然一臉擔心的白龍

「這是戰地醫院，我們在石英鎮了」赫克勒望著川崎，鬆了口氣，但川崎一臉疑惑的望向了周遭

這是一間潔白的房間，其餘病床上躺著其他傷患，被一群獸人環繞，而門外的走廊吵鬧著，
窗外也可聽見遠處傳來，持續不斷的爆炸聲，
藍龍稍稍回憶昏迷前的記憶，這才忽然全部想了起來

這時，雌性狼人也剛好進入了房間

「川崎，你現在還有哪裡痛嗎?  墜地的時候身上割出很深的割傷，我聽了還嚇了一跳呢」
月尾的神情有些疲憊，她的身上也包著繃帶，讓藍龍不禁在心中慶幸他們還活著。

「我還好，除了全身痠痛，還有點餓。」藍龍苦笑回應，心中卻回想起昏睡時的夢境。

------------------------------------------------------
午安，最近高三事情很多，常常忘記打小說Orz

謝謝觀賞喔owo/

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

劇情滿不錯的呢w

真是期待日後大龍會有怎樣的成長～

城導感覺也是擔負著重責大任

期待下一篇

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍
13.

一頓簡略午餐後，三隻獸在房內休息，遠方戰火減弱許多，房內也剩下安靜的病患，
這讓他們的精神終於放鬆下來。


「川崎，你說的夢境，該不會是過去的記憶吧?」月尾在川崎訴說奇特的夢境時，疑惑問道

藍龍低頭回想，搖了搖頭
「不知道呢，也許是吧? 我完全忘記過去發生什麼事情了，記憶最一開始是從河邊醒來，
然後到森林裡蓋了木房住下來，這之前就不記得了」

這時，心中浮現一段記憶，引起他的注意
「喔對了，上滑翔機前我是不是恍神了?」藍龍忽然起身問道，望向茫然的雌狼與白龍

「喔對阿，你那時後恍神了，好像是說想起記憶?」赫克勒彈指，湊上前專心聽了起來

「那時後，其實想到過去的某一段記憶，我很確定那是失去的記憶，而且是用很特別的方式想起來的」
這句話，又讓兩隻獸疑惑了，但他們繼續聽著藍龍解釋

「這陣子一直有種很奇怪的感覺冒出來，好像有一個東西一直把某些事情放到我心理，像是...
我們在上面的時後，我警告過有大砲的戰艦，你們記得嗎?」川崎短暫的問道，


「其實，我那時候不是直接看到，而是先感覺到才發現的，有種感覺告訴我他們在那裏。」

在藍龍解釋後，月尾抬頭思索川崎的敘述，接著歪頭問道「你的意思是說，你有能力憑空感應到危險? 」

赫克勒搖頭，插話「應該不止危險，他昨天自己走過整座城來找我，沒有地圖根本不可能」
「川崎，你那時後也有這種感覺嗎? 告訴你路在哪裡?」

川崎點了點頭。



白龍雌狼愣了幾秒，隨即出現震撼的神情，直直盯著藍龍，讓他有些不知所措。

一陣沉默後，雌狼緩緩說道「好驚人的能力...川崎，你不用真的看到，就能知道很多東西呢...」
藍龍又急忙解釋「其實，我不能要求知道甚麼呢，感覺好像有個人知道我當下需要甚麼，然後才告訴我...」

這時，一陣吵鬧聲從走廊傳來，隨及湧入幾位狼獸人，將一位傷患搬上床，他們引起了三隻獸注意
「去找有能力治療的人，快。」「這附近沒有其他人了...」「該死，還有誰...」
一陣對話引起雌狼注意，她緩緩站起身，走到吵雜的獸人群旁，開了口
「這我可以處理。」

某些狼轉過身，疑惑望向雌狼，「處理? 你可是傷患要怎麼...」，月尾打斷對方，眼神堅定說道
「我可以處理，我是治療師。」

白藍龍則伸長頸部，好奇望著

「就讓她處理吧」其中一位蒼老的狼開口，這聲音讓赫克勒一陣驚訝

月尾點頭，鎮定的來到哀嚎的病患旁，抓起繃帶迅速包紮傷口，靈敏的像是沒有受傷般敏捷，
這讓周遭的狼都驚奇起來。

「城導?」白龍望向老狼，這一問讓對方也驚訝起來，
「赫克勒? 是你嗎?」蒼老的嗓音回問，老狼踏出穩重的步伐，緩步走向兩龍。

川崎跟著望向老狼，赫然發現在他身前的老狼人，有雙漆黑翅膀整齊的收在背上，
這使得藍龍直盯著那雙翅膀，滿面的不可思議。

「阿...川崎，這是城鎮領導伊亞，他是我們鎮的城導，」赫克勒微笑起來，向川崎介紹
「這一位城導是狼族裡少數有翅膀的狼喔，人很好的」

「赫克勒午安阿，傷口還好吧吧? 」
老狼微笑起來，轉頭望向川崎卻倒吸了口氣，
「我和你見過嗎?」

川崎緩緩搖了搖頭，一臉茫然「我...我沒有印象呢」，白龍則疑惑的望向老狼，有些不解
「阿，那應該是和某位龍搞混了，不好意思阿」老狼笑了笑，揮了揮手

「這...城導，川崎他...失憶了。」赫克勒尷尬說著。
「失憶阿...」老白狼抬頭抓起白鬍想了一番，這讓兩龍有那麼幾秒，期待有方法找回記憶

「抱歉阿，現在看來是沒有方法呢，希望之後會找回吧?」城導嘆了口氣說道，而藍龍沮喪的點了頭
「那麼，我是蒼煌，蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特，叫我蒼煌就好」老狼微笑伸出了手，與藍龍握手
「大家都叫我川崎...您是赫克勒的城鎮領導嗎?」老狼點了點頭，

藍龍的提問使白龍想起此行目的，急忙說道「喔對了城導，你知道我們被攻擊了嗎? 」

「我知道，這個月第三次了，是隊長要你出來求救吧?」蒼煌的臉色頓時凝重起來，他嘆了口氣

白龍蹙眉點頭，讓老狼繼續「石英鎮這邊要派一組人馬跟我們回去，他們城導人還不錯，
明天就出發，這一趟你們辛苦了」城導輕拍白龍肩膀，對藍龍點頭

「你們離開的時候，城鎮還沒有被攻陷吧? 有沒有火砲武器?」
「沒有，那時候還有其他白龍在抗戰，事務處也還在火線後面，港口也是」白龍搖頭，詳細報告

川崎看著兩獸嚴肅的對話，不知所措，望向月尾，她仍在幫傷患包紮。

「...不過，你和他是怎麼遇上的阿?」城導好奇的問起來，面容平靜許多
「這個阿...說來很長呢...」白龍抓了抓頭，試圖回想過去幾日的歷程。

「一開始...是上一次襲擊的時候，我被一隻黑龍打昏，從浮島上空摔下去」
「天哪，你沒事吧? 掉在哪裡阿?」聽到此，蒼煌瞪大了眼睛

「我不太記得了耶，好像在山裡面?」
「他掉在我的木屋後面的山上」川崎不太肯定的開口，引起兩獸注意
「我發現赫克勒的時候，他掉在森林裡的一顆樹下...應該是茂密的樹葉讓他減速，才沒有撞地」
藍龍不怎麼堅定的說道，途中還停下想了幾秒

蒼煌點頭，鼓勵川崎繼續，於是藍龍娓娓訴說起始末，直到他說起穿越城鎮的過程，被城導的驚呼打斷
「你的意思是說，有種感覺在引導你嗎? 就像第六感，但絕對準確」
他激動的顫抖起來

兩龍被老狼的反應嚇著，白龍連忙安撫蒼煌，而藍龍抬頭想了想，點頭說道「我不記得他有失靈過，
而且每次都只把關鍵的東西告訴我，好像有意識一樣」

蒼煌先是愣的瞪著，接著又抓起白鬍鬚，從頭到腳掃視一遍川崎的身體，最後意義深長的嘆了口氣
「你真的甚麼都不記得嗎? 到森林住之前的事情都不記得了?」
他抬頭，蒼老的面容望向藍龍，眼中閃爍著幾絲期望

「都不記得呢」川崎搖頭，挫折的望向城導，蒼煌嘆了口氣，拍了拍藍龍肩膀
「希望之後能找回來吧」
川崎點頭，而在他心中，那份尋找記憶的欲望更強烈了。

「你們兩位辛苦了」城導平靜說著「你們這陣子就先在這休息吧?」
「我要回去。」白龍忽然說道，他的眼神堅定了起來，讓城導訝異抬頭

「甚麼?」「我要回浮島去戰鬥。」「可是...赫克勒阿，你的傷口...」「這些都是擦傷，沒有骨折。」
城導抓了抓白鬍，開口「好吧，如果你明天飛得起來，就跟我們回去。」

白龍微笑點頭，轉向川崎
「川崎，你待在這裡吧? 浮島太危險了...」「我也要回去，感覺那裡在喚醒我的記憶。」
這次換赫克勒一臉訝異，而藍龍以堅定的神情回應


「好吧，如果你們都這麼堅持，明天就跟我坐同一艘滑翔機回去吧」蒼煌走近，輕拍兩龍肩膀
「小心安全哪，我稍候再問問看月尾吧」

他望向雌狼，「她還在忙呢，你們先準備明天回去的東西吧。」

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
抱歉，隔這麼久才更新，這陣子遇上好多考試呢

那就先這樣囉w 謝謝觀賞

----------


## 川崎大龍

第一章:藍龍 
14.

「川崎。」

天空漆黑，連月亮都不見蹤影，讓午夜大地休息，卻不包含繼續戰爭的城鎮，與兩隻屋頂上的龍，白龍開了口「你說要回去的時候，我很驚訝，原本你不用來......」「我希望戰爭結束。」

川崎轉頭過來，眼神直望著赫克勒，讓白龍硬生生停住「而且，總覺得浮島在喚醒我的記憶」藍龍吐了口氣，望向夜空「我在森林住兩年了，甚麼都沒想起，一到那裡就想起好多東西，也許我以前來過浮島吧?」「也許吧，說不定你在以前就來過這理了?」，白龍也望起夜空，跟著吐了口氣，「希望能趕走他們。」

-
天空微光，一切皆是暗淡深藍，世界散佈著寒冷氣息，讓休息的大地繼續沉睡。

此時，石英鎮外一座廣場，已聚集了數十架動力滑翔機，集合著至少百名獸人，燈火通明，氣氛緊張，一箱箱的補給被扛上滑翔機，各種火砲也被裝上，到處都是喊叫與金屬摩擦，而在這時，藍龍白龍連忙穿過繁忙廣場，來到一架裝有裝甲的滑翔機旁，蒼煌已在機上指揮整備，表情特別凝重，指導著機內獸人佈署武器。

但是，他一見到兩龍，便暫停了工作，「阿，你們終於到了，昨天睡的還好吧? 今天會很緊張呢」「我還好。」「我也是，城導呢，身體還好吧?」白龍答話後短促問起，「很好，讓我看看你們的恢復狀況吧，右邊那理有個編號1024的箱子，把他搬過來」蒼煌指向機旁的木箱，隨後轉過身，與身旁的灰狼人對話起來，似乎相當忙碌。

兩龍點了頭，走到箱子旁，毫不費力便一同舉起頗重的木箱，再一把丟進機身。

「可以了」蒼煌轉過身滿地點頭，上前給了藍白龍各一藍色肩帶，要求綁在手臂上，「明天登陸浮島的時候會很亂，而且，現在有黑龍族以外的族群加入，你們把這個綁上，比較好分辨......」一陣搖鈴聲響，整座廣場的反抗軍紛紛繫上藍色肩帶，部分滑翔機也插上了藍色旗幟，頓時成了一片藍海，蒼煌望著機隊啟動推進氣，稍稍紓展了身體，「好，等等就要起飛了，你們做些準備吧。」蒼狼說道，不禁讓藍龍的心情再次凝重起來。

-

龐大整齊的機隊飛在晨光照耀的天空前進，極為壯觀，由飛行其間龍族伴隨，往浮島邁進，不祥的寧靜散步在機隊中，而在正中央，鎖上鐵甲的滑翔機更顯緊張。

「川崎，赫克勒。」蒼煌從機身裡的桌子後起身，將藍白龍叫來桌前，他們都在前方張望許久了，「我解釋接下來的計畫」他指在一張地圖的正中央「這是浮島辦事處，川崎，到浮島你跟我過去，赫克勒，一到那馬上去找隊長，我希望他跟我聯絡。」藍龍白龍互望，點了頭。

「黑龍機，在前面! 準備攻擊!」此時，頭頂滑翔機傳來大喊，頓時間機隊立刻變換隊形，龍群紛紛拉弓上膛，振翅備戰。

「到了，你們也該準備了，接下來見面應該是晚上了，小心點阿」蒼煌冷靜提醒，從桌底抽出拐杖，「稍後機身會晃，你們到船中間吧。」語畢，白狼走向機鼻，接過望遠鏡眺望，赫克勒拉著川崎，急忙躲在機側，而藍龍抬頭張望，看見遠方的一群黑點，那黑點冒了幾縷白煙，幾顆鐵砲便呼嘯而過，嚇的川崎縮頭。

「發射!」機群夾雜混亂的發令，一隻灰龍跑過兩龍前，拉下機砲把柄，壓住自己耳朵，轟天巨響，數顆鐵砲從砲口飛出，伴隨著箭雨，展開空戰，川崎小心的探頭，猛烈戰局讓他憂心問著「我們穿的過去嗎?」，一群龍從機隊間穿出，飛往黑點，穿梭在爆炸間「應該有機會，對方架勢沒那麼大。」赫克勒盯著遠處，冷靜的分析，所有滑翔機也在此時啟動了推進器。

城導帶領的機隊穿越了黑龍防線，戰火反而更加猛烈，逼得兩龍無法觀察，趴在機身後躲避箭雨，等到他們再次抬頭時，已是滑翔機靠上浮島岸邊的時候。
「我們到了，你們有受傷嗎?」蒼煌走來坐著的兩龍旁，低頭問道，兩籠各看了眼身體，搖了搖頭，從地板爬了起來。

藍龍趁著白龍與城導對話，在依然急促的呼吸中，環顧前晚離開的港口，現在多了反攻的獸們建立的營地，幾個木棚插著飄逸的藍色旗幟，還有更多木箱被抬下船，拆封取出貨物。

白狼點了頭，對著兩龍說道「那麼，該帶你們去聽計畫了。」

-

「川崎，我們辦事處見了。」短暫的說明後，川崎與赫克勒在廣場分離，白龍加入了正面進攻的隊伍，
藍龍與城導則來到了廣場邊，穿過了狼人看守的出入口，踏入迴盪著砲聲的小巷裡。

進入小巷不久，他們便遇上一堵舊牆擋住去路，川崎仰望高過頭的牆頂，搖了搖頭，蒼煌跟著看了眼，靜靜開口「這樣吧，我把你抬上去，你再拉我上去。」，藍龍點頭退開牆邊，待城導走到牆角下，踩著蒼煌的掌心，讓白狼將自己撐上牆頂，攀著牆頭警戒觀察。

前面的小巷更加殘破，滿佈著磚瓦與焦黑的木頭，甚至兩旁的牆都有能讓人通過的大洞，但整座城毫無人影，川崎鬆了口氣，雙手一撐，讓自己坐上牆頂，對蒼狼回報「沒看到任何人，好空呢」，蒼狼點頭舉起了手，藍龍便一把抓住對方，拉起年邁的白狼，翻牆跳下，進入戰區。

「這就是為什麼要找你來的原因。」，蒼煌微笑，對著滿臉疑惑的藍龍解釋「如果沒有你那種力氣，我大概也過不來呢，我還真的老了阿」他嘆了口氣，與藍龍向前走去，聲音迴盪在空蕩的街道上，「你讓我想起很久以前的某位龍族，他也是條藍龍呢。」，「恩?」川崎好奇的望向城導，聽對方訴說往事，「我想想，該從哪裡開始......在兩年前吧，浮島被一派勢力佔領，那時候的戰況更加慘烈，我們都以為得放棄浮島了，但就在他們炸毀浮島前一刻，那藍龍忽然出現，抱著啟動炸彈的水晶跳下邊緣，你可能沒有聽過，但這正是藍龍事件」。

「藍龍事件? 沒有印象呢」川崎側頭想了想，搖頭，腦海仍然一片空白。



====================================================
各位午安，這是在經過各種升學煩擾後完成的，風格可能與過去有差，不知道各位感覺如何?
希望能改善過去的幾個結構問題。

那麼，這就是黃光第一章 藍龍 的結束了，後續會發在同一主題下。

----------

